# Penang expat group



## pencali

Hello to all the expat in Penang and those soon to be... I am moving back to Penang early next year. I am Malaysian and my husband is from California. We bought a house in Penang for our retirement. 
I am wondering is there any expat clubs ( like in Singapore, they have American club, British club, and so on), or is there any expat gathering for sports , coffee, travel, etc.?
I understand that the expat community in Penang is not as large as in Sinagpore, so there might not be any that I mentioned above. 
Anyway, is there anobody out there interested in forming a Penang expat group?


----------



## synthia

Welcome! I'm in Penang right now, and I'll ask around for you. There are a lot of expats, especially out in Batu Ferringhi. Where will you be living?


----------



## pencali

Thanks Synthia!!! We bought a house behind Island Plaza. The new E&O developement. Hopefully we able to move in early next year.
Anyway, where do you live?


----------



## synthia

I'm just staying here in a guest house in Chinatown. Usually I travel a lot, but this year I decided to stay put in a couple of places, one of them Penang. I was just in Island Plaza yesterday, in fact.


----------



## scampy

pencali said:


> Thanks Synthia!!! We bought a house behind Island Plaza. The new E&O developement. Hopefully we able to move in early next year.
> Anyway, where do you live?


Do you have website for house in the Island Plaza area?

thanks


----------



## synthia

I've left Malaysia and am back in the US visiting friends and family for a fe months. I stayed in Chinatown, in a cheap backpacker place.


----------



## Ninja

*One step closer...*

Hiya all, just returned from Penang. Made a big step closer to our dream of retiring in Penang. We bought a place there! Very pleased and happy with our purchase. Bought in the fast-growing Queensbay area, right on the water's edge. Million dollar views and heaps easier to get into town than from Ferringhi imho.


----------



## kaz101

Congratulations Ninja! That is a big step.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Ninja

Thanks K. We're just going through all the conveyancing bits now, but will hopefully start to furnish the place before March.


----------



## synthia

Congratulations! I'm not sure how I would do living that close to Queens Bay Mall, though. Too tempting. But avoiding that long trip inot town from Batu Feringhi would be really appealing. Did you buy a house or a condo?


----------



## Ninja

We bought a condo, the Putra Marine. Picked up one of the last 3 units available there. Must be fate since we traipsed around a lot of places in 2-3 days of house-hunting before finding this one. Felt right immediately.
I like the potential for vibrancy in an area versus dead-calm, if you know what I mean. For dead-calm, I can always return for a spell to Australia.
With the stuff going on in the Queensbay area, I like what's going to unfold there within the next 2-3 years.


----------



## Ninja

Got a condo.


----------



## synthia

Congratulations!


----------



## sugarcookie

Hi to all,

My husband has been posted to work in Penang end of this month. We are currently based in Shanghai. I'm also looking for fellow expats to spend time with. 

Any tips with regards to living in Penang?


----------



## Ninja

You'll find a lot of them here engaged in one sort of club/group or another. Have fun and enjoy Penang!


----------



## rjnpenang

Ninja said:


> You'll find a lot of them here engaged in one sort of club/group or another. Have fun and enjoy Penang!


Hi, 
My wife & I have also moved to Penang in the last few months. I am English but my wife was born in Georgetown. AND we have also bought a condo in Putra Marine, we are on the 6th floor=3A. Come up/down and see us some time. Robert & Mei Lee Northcott
(e-mail removed by moderator)


----------



## rjnpenang

*Another expat in Putra Marine.*

Hi,
I have just replied to Ninja, we have also recently moved to Penang on the MM2H programme, and we also bought a condo in Putra Marine. I am English but my wife was born in Georgetown, we have spent the last 24 years living in Southern Spain.


----------



## rjnpenang

*A walk on a Sunday morning.*

Hi everybody in Penang, Whilst my wife goes to Church on Sunday morning I usually walk around the Botanical Gardens followed by a coffee on Gurney Drive., anybody like to join me?. I start from the front entrance 9am. wearing a Tilley hat. Regards Robert


----------



## Daniel Fielding

Hi i'm Daniel i have recently moved to malaysia from the UK. How many expat reside in penang as a percentage, how does it compare with KL?


----------



## mlankton

How far a drive is George Town from Batu Ferringhi? I commute 52 miles to work, so perhaps far to you doesn't seem so far to me. I would like to be no further out than 45 minutes.

Thanks


----------



## rjnpenang

*How long to Georgetown*

The drive is certainly less than 45 minutes however its not a very good road, lots of bends and some single lanes, not recommended after a couple of beers or at night, Malaysians do not turn their lights on in heavy rain so it can be a bit hairy (afraid to run the battery down I was told by one). 
Lots of foreigners now buying on the Gold coast, I can be in Georgetown in 12 minutes using the Jeletong Espressway and the airport in 10.


----------



## synthia

I removed an e-mail address from a post because itis never a good idea to put an e-mail address in plain text in a forum. It's far too easy for spam engines to find. You can use the PM facility or e-mail by clicking on the poster's id and choosing from the dropdown box.


----------



## joho

Hi everyone!

Are there any or many Singaporeans living in Malaysia under the MM2H plan? I am very keen to live in Penang, Malaysia, to get away from the rising cost of living in Singapore. I have retired recently, and Malaysia is no stranger to me. I think I spent more time and money in Malaysia than back home LOL!!!

cheers!


----------



## rjnpenang

I don´t know if they are on the MM2H programme but plenty of Singaporeans are buying property in Malaysia as an investment, posibly to retire to?, I have heard the Singaporeans being refered to as the little birds; cheap cheap!. any way good luck:


----------



## Ninja

*Mm2h*



rjnpenang said:


> I don´t know if they are on the MM2H programme but plenty of Singaporeans are buying property in Malaysia as an investment, posibly to retire to?, I have heard the Singaporeans being refered to as the little birds; cheap cheap!. any way good luck:


G'day, I'm another foreigner who's invested in a condo in Penang. I haven't met any Singaporean expats there but I guess they are around. I very nearly bought in Singapore last year but decided that the cost was just ridiculously too much.

All the best,

Ninja


----------



## Ninja

Too right.

Just picked up my keys last Saturday and hope to start fitting out very soon. It's all good.


----------



## sarahsquirrel

*Moving to Penang soon!!*

Hi all!

Im Sarah and currently in Perth and moving to live in Penang in 11 weeks!!  Im moving over with my partner and know 0 people there. Looking for tips and what ever advise I can get on everything including good builders (need to outfit our new place), maid agencies, hiring a driver on a regular basis and general stuff...all the help i can get would be great!! - Also would love to chat with ppl living there so I can maybe catch up for a drink and chat when we get over there  - We will live at the cove in Tg Bungah - 10 mins from Batu Fer...

Thanks 

Sar


----------



## rjnpenang

Hi Sarah,
My wife & I bought an apartment last year, so we can recomend lighting, furniture shops, kitchen specialist, a very good electrician etc. etc.. also before we bought our car on the MM2H we hired a Proton from a desk at the airport for less than 2000 RM a month, I can give you his name.
We will be back in Penang end of Sept., so we can meet up then. Did you buy in the Cove?, they must have the biggest apartments in Penang, each floor is one apartment, right?. BTW,There is also one other on this site who has bought in Penang and also lives in Perth. You can send me a private message, click on the spot next to my name.
Regards Robert


----------



## rjnpenang

Sarah, send me a private message, there is somebody also in Perth who has also bought in Penang & wants to contact you. Rob


----------



## synthia

Rob, why don't you just PM her. That will trigger an e-mail message to her.


----------



## rjnpenang

Her PM is turned off, I think.


----------



## sarahsquirrel

*ello...thanks*

hi...

thank you so much for your reply!! I have never used a thread before so did not know if anyone would reply 

I tried to click on that dot and it didnt send you a message...?? i would post my email but it says i can not unless i have been a member or something?>

 thanks again.


----------



## rjnpenang

Sarah, Go to User CP top left, click on it, go to edit options, on left, go down to messaging & notification & click on ¨enable private messenging¨ then go down to bottom & click ¨save changes¨. 
Or click on the green dot next to my name, scroll down to ¨send private message to rjnpenang¨then a new window should open.
Robert


----------



## sarahsquirrel

done i think


----------



## rjnpenang

Did you click ¨Save changes¨.


----------



## rjnpenang

Sarah, Top right hand corner under your name, look in private messages.


----------



## Etherus

Sarah, I think there is some filter on sending PMs until you have made 5 posts. I just noted on the top RHS of your posts that you only have 4, like me. Keep posting I guess


----------



## synthia

You are right, there is a limit. We've had some trouble with automatic programs sending out spam via PMs. They are unlikely to post five times, so the limit stops the spamming. It is inconvenient, but I'm on a forum that didn't control it, and that was much more annoying.


----------



## rjnpenang

Hi Everybody,
Hope to be back in Penang end of Sept., (after 6 months in Spain) have a checkup in Pattaya first, anybody want to meet up for a drink, meal or a walk?.
Rob & Mei Lee


----------



## mumuthomas

*Moving in Penang*

Hi everyone, I am Muriel, I am moving to Penang at the end of this week with my family, we will stay for the moment in a service appartment we are looking for a apartment 2 t 3 bedrooms in Beyan Lapas, and we also looking for a nany. If someone can direct me it will be great. Is there any Expat Club as in Bangkok for sport, coffee, visiting and new experience. Mumu


----------



## rjnpenang

mumuthomas said:


> Hi everyone, I am Muriel, I am moving to Penang at the end of this week with my family, we will stay for the moment in a service appartment we are looking for a apartment 2 t 3 bedrooms in Beyan Lapas, and we also looking for a nany. If someone can direct me it will be great. Is there any Expat Club as in Bangkok for sport, coffee, visiting and new experience. Mumu


Hi Muriel,
My wife and I bought a 3 bed near Queensbay which I think is Bayan Lepas, correct?. Anyway, we are in Spain at the moment, back on Penang begining of Oct.
I don´t think there is such a place as an expats club, everybody seems to keep to themselves, lots working down in the duty free zone near the airport, however, It would be nice to meet other expats, have a drink etc. 
Maids, our neighbour hired an Indonesian girl from an agency, paid her air fare/the agency, gave her a new mobile phone when she arrived, the result?, she disappears 3 days later, I presume into the black economy. But, then again we see plenty of families with maids so it may be a matter of bad luck.
Where are you now?. Regards Rob


----------



## mumuthomas

rjnpenang said:


> Hi Muriel,
> My wife and I bought a 3 bed near Queensbay which I think is Bayan Lepas, correct?. Anyway, we are in Spain at the moment, back on Penang begining of Oct.
> I don´t think there is such a place as an expats club, everybody seems to keep to themselves, lots working down in the duty free zone near the airport, however, It would be nice to meet other expats, have a drink etc.
> Maids, our neighbour hired an Indonesian girl from an agency, paid her air fare/the agency, gave her a new mobile phone when she arrived, the result?, she disappears 3 days later, I presume into the black economy. But, then again we see plenty of families with maids so it may be a matter of bad luck.
> Where are you now?. Regards Rob


Hello Rob, thank you to answer so quickly. We still in Bangkok for the moment, we lived here for 2 years. We are arriving in Penang saturday afternoon, we are staying in Century bay service appartement. For the apartment we are looking for a long stay, can you tell me wich condominium is it because it is the area we are looking for. I will be please to met you and your wife some times.


----------



## rjnpenang

Hi Muriel, Not a good time to be in Bangkok yes!. Will there be another overthrow by the army?.
My wife and I bought in a condo called Putra Marine, just opposite Jereka Island and a few minutes walk from the Queensbay shopping mall.
The block has all the usual amenities, squash & tennis court, gym, sauna, big pool, nice gardens. The smallest apartments are 2080 sq. ft. (3 beds), going up to 2700 sq. ft., the smaller ones are being rented out at 5,000 RM a month, there is another condo beside us called the Gold Coast, also apartments to rent, slightly cheaper I think. 
The Star newspaper one or two days a week have sections on properties to rent & buy, not sure which days.
We will be arriving Penang end of Sept., we normally fly to BKK, over to Pattaya for a week then Air Asia down to Penang. See you then. Rob


----------



## mumuthomas

rjnpenang said:


> Hi Muriel, Not a good time to be in Bangkok yes!. Will there be another overthrow by the army?.
> My wife and I bought in a condo called Putra Marine, just opposite Jereka Island and a few minutes walk from the Queensbay shopping mall.
> The block has all the usual amenities, squash & tennis court, gym, sauna, big pool, nice gardens. The smallest apartments are 2080 sq. ft. (3 beds), going up to 2700 sq. ft., the smaller ones are being rented out at 5,000 RM a month, there is another condo beside us called the Gold Coast, also apartments to rent, slightly cheaper I think.
> The Star newspaper one or two days a week have sections on properties to rent & buy, not sure which days.
> We will be arriving Penang end of Sept., we normally fly to BKK, over to Pattaya for a week then Air Asia down to Penang. See you then. Rob


Good Morning Rob,

No it's not really the good time to be in Bangkok, but everything is happening in an other district than mine. We don't know really what's gonna happen the ambassy didn't contact us yet so nothing to worry I just hope they will not close the airport as we are living for Penang on Saturday. Anyway, I missed understand what you said I thougt you were renting your apartement but thank anyway for the advise. We were looking for in this area, and we contact Penang propreties. On their web site it looks very nice. Keep in touch and you come back from Spain we can maybe meet. Take care. Muriel


----------



## blannie

Hi Guys

We have bought in Seri Tanjung (E&O) do you guys that have made the move already have links to any good renovation contractors, electricians, air con installers, utilitiy companies etc....we are 3 months away but trying to pre plan.

Any traps on the MM2H program?

Thanks very much in advance - Blannie


----------



## rjnpenang

blannie said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hi, My wife & I bought an apartment last year and used all the usual suspects!, we also did the MM2H programme ourselves. We will be in Penang until the end of Feb. 2009 so I can help when you arrive. If you need an electrician etc. now let me know. Regards Rob


----------



## sandielenton

The International Women's Association is very strong and has a good variety of activities to appeal to all sorts. Also Food Friends (sounds what it is) is a good group; There is also a German Association; Alliance Francais and and Irish Association. Georgetown is probably the smallest city to be in - big enough for the advantages of a city and small enough to bump into people that you know!
Great place to live - I have been here for just over a year and living in Tanjung Bungah.

Regards
Sandie


----------



## Rusty 747

Hello everyone. How nice to see a refreshingly polite and genuinely helpful site. I am a Brit, married to a Malaysian and living and working in Singapore. There should be no need for me to go through the MM2H process but we are keen to evaluate the property market in Penang. We have already been there once but that was more of a holiday and all subsequent research has been via the internet. Questions we would like answers to include:

1. Is the market falling in line with the global economy? We haven't noticed any downward trend on advertised property prices yet.

2. Does anyone have any experience of/opinions on ALILA Horizons? we are visiting Penang again in may and have arranged a viewing there and at The Silverton.

3. We have no children, my wife is fairly 'low maintenance' and our lifestyle requirements are fairly basic - though we would need a car. Assuming that the condo was purchased outright would someone be prepared to advise how much RM would be needed for us to survive with a bit to spare each month. Maybe include one meal for two at a mid range restaurant each week, utilities, food, health insurance, car expenses, etc. We are trying to do the proverbial lifestyle versus money calculation and are considering early retirement in Penang.

Any other comments gratefully received.


----------



## sandielenton

*Living costs in Penang*

Hi Rusty,

We live at The Cove and have done so for over a year now so I can give you monthly running costs. We have been renting a car which costs us RM1,500 per month and includes everything but the fuel and might be a better option than buying, at least at the start. We run one air con every night in our bedroom and two in the sitting room from about 7-11pm but otherwise normally use ceiling fans most of the time; we also run the washing machine most days and our oven is electric but the hob is gas, so electricity based on this usage. Water is very cheap at about 10RM per month - I pay them a cheque in advance for 100RM as it is cheaper and more convenient than paying such a small amount monthly. Gas bottles are also very cheap and seem to last for ages:

Fuel: 400
Electricity: 420
Internet & Phone: 300
Cable TV: 100 (we have a package including films but not sports which is more)
Digi Mobile Phone: 200 - (we have a family package which means that calls between our phones are free)
House Insurance: 480 - based on contents valued at RM1 million - MUI Insurance
Cleaning: 700 - a local girl who comes in from 9.30-1pm 5 days a week ie. 10 RM p/hr
Food, wine & restaurants: 2000 - based on one meal out per week 

There are a lot of functions via the International Womens Assoc. (membership is 150 p.a)If you go to one of the balls, expect to pay about 200 per ticket; other things (wine tasting, food demos etc.) run at about 35-50 per person. There are also lots of things which are free - book clubs, bridge etc. Membership of the IWA is very worthwhile as it is good networking. Food Friends is free membership.

If you play golf it is about 75-95 per round.

I still have an AXA PPP international health policy which is very expensive, but I am told that local is not available after 60 so I have to look into this one.

So it works out to about RM4300 per month and if you reduce the contents insurance you are down to about RM4000 per month which I would reckon to be about spot on. Bear in mind that The Cove is about 6000 square ft. so some of the running costs will reduce slightly for smaller area.

As for Alilia - there are some problems currently with the formation of the JMB (Joint Management Board) which is when the owners take over the running of the complex from the developer. I understand that the developer has run up some substantial debts and has yet to provide an audited account. This means that the estimated maintenance charge will almost certainly go up from whatever is published at the moment. It might be better to wait until this is sorted out so that you know the true position, or reckon on having to pay out more monthly or even a lump sum later.

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask more questions.

Regards 
Sandie


----------



## sandielenton

*Ex Pat Clubs*

Hi Muriel,

I didn't see this message till just now so you may already be up to speed with living in Penang. If you have not yet joined the International Womens Association I highly recommend this as an easy way to meet people and there are lots of events organized as well as book clubs, bridge etc. Membership is only 150RM per year. IWA Penang - an International Womens Association and email for subscription [email protected]. Also Food Friends which is free membership organizes at least two functions per month.

Regards
Sandie




mumuthomas said:


> Hello Rob, thank you to answer so quickly. We still in Bangkok for the moment, we lived here for 2 years. We are arriving in Penang saturday afternoon, we are staying in Century bay service appartement. For the apartment we are looking for a long stay, can you tell me wich condominium is it because it is the area we are looking for. I will be please to met you and your wife some times.


----------



## Rusty 747

Thanks for the helpful reply Sandie,

We will be in Penang in early to mid May for some more viewings on property.

Does anyone else have anything to add?

Rgds to all


----------



## Rusty 747

Hi Sandie,

We are in Penang now. Staying very close to you in fact at the Copthorne Orchid hotel.

We had a look around Alila Horizons and another couple of developments this morning but were quite disappointed by the build quality. I think we might be coming back for another viewing of The Cove (last saw it on our last visit to Penang about 2 years ago) and might have to buy more space than we actually need (only the 2 of us at the moment) in order to get a decent build quality.

We are dealing with 'Penang Property" real estate agents at the moment and they hope to show us around the Cove either tomorrow or friday.

Full sea view is an absolute must, as is a large balcony suitable for a barbie with a few friends. Furnished to a good standard (no cheap units that wont last 2 years) or unfurnished is fine. At least 3, preferably 4 beds and either an additional bed that I can user for an office or dedicated office/office space.

Budget is a bit variable but total including any necessary renovations we would like to keep around RM1.5 mill but could stretch ourselves further for the right place - that figure includes any necessary refurbishment.

Rgds

Rusty




sandielenton said:


> Hi Rusty,
> 
> The prices don't seem to have gone down here but I would say that they haven't gone up in the last year. I am not involved in real estate here but I do have quite a few contacts - let me know the sort of thing that you are looking for and budget and if I hear of something suitable I will let you know.
> 
> Sandie


----------



## sandielenton

Hi Rusty,

I am teaching tomorrow in the morning but should be back at the Cove by about 2.30 - give me a call 899 4055 or mobile 016 555 1950. Block D (our block) is the only one with guaranteed full sea views, but over 2m - the other blocks start from about 1.4m. Come and have a look at what we have done and I can tell you costings!

Regards
Sandie



Rusty 747 said:


> Hi Sandie,
> 
> We are in Penang now. Staying very close to you in fact at the Copthorne Orchid hotel.
> 
> We had a look around Alila Horizons and another couple of developments this morning but were quite disappointed by the build quality. I think we might be coming back for another viewing of The Cove (last saw it on our last visit to Penang about 2 years ago) and might have to buy more space than we actually need (only the 2 of us at the moment) in order to get a decent build quality.
> 
> We are dealing with 'Penang Property" real estate agents at the moment and they hope to show us around the Cove either tomorrow or friday.
> 
> Full sea view is an absolute must, as is a large balcony suitable for a barbie with a few friends. Furnished to a good standard (no cheap units that wont last 2 years) or unfurnished is fine. At least 3, preferably 4 beds and either an additional bed that I can user for an office or dedicated office/office space.
> 
> Budget is a bit variable but total including any necessary renovations we would like to keep around RM1.5 mill but could stretch ourselves further for the right place - that figure includes any necessary refurbishment.
> 
> Rgds
> 
> Rusty


----------



## Helen and Bill

mumuthomas said:


> Hello Rob, thank you to answer so quickly. We still in Bangkok for the moment, we lived here for 2 years. We are arriving in Penang saturday afternoon, we are staying in Century bay service appartement. For the apartment we are looking for a long stay, can you tell me wich condominium is it because it is the area we are looking for. I will be please to met you and your wife some times.


Hi Muriel, My husbabd and I will be posted to Penang for 12 months to 2 years.
We will be looking for a serviced apartment with ocean views. Can you recommend any and give approximate costs. We wil be arriving mid December ( right in the Wet Season) and will be at a hotel until we can find something. Can you sugggest any agencies who have these type of apartment for rent.

Hoping tolhear from you.

Thanks

Helen


----------



## sandielenton

Hi Helen

First of all where will you/your husband be working because if it is in Butterworth on the mainland or Bayan Lepas by the airport the transport needs to be considered.
A lot of ex patriots live in an area called Tanjung Bungah (where I also live) which is mid way between George Town (capital) and Batu Ferringhi (the beach area).
There are very few 'serviced' apartments here and those which are, are mostly aimed at people staying for relatively short stays (3 months for example); perhaps you really mean an apartment which is let furnished - or do you want to bring your own furniture at some stage. Also will there be just the two of you or do you have children? If so, what ages and are you also looking for schools?
The cost will depend very much on the size of the property. Where I live for example, the apartments are all the same size which is around 6000 sq. ft and have five bedrooms, all on one floor. The prices here range from RM9,000 - RM15,000 per month. A two bedroom apartment of about 2,500 sq ft. will be from 3,000-8,000 depending on location. Gurney Drive which is closer to George Town is considered to be 'millionaires road' with lovely apartments but few of them have any decent balconies. Further out, between Tanjung Bungah and Batu Ferringhi there are apartments which are not beach side, but which still have sea views and there a two bedroom apartment would be between 2,500-3,500. So you see there is a huge variety.
Which hotel will you be staying in when you arrive? I would be happy to try and find something for you if you would give me some more information. 
The IWA (International Womens Association) is a fabulous organization to join - I am Hospitality Chair - there are about 330 members from at least 20 different countries. We have a vast variety of entertainment and things to do ranging from scrabble to bowling, photography to lunches; Xmas bazaar (today) to balls and so on. Something for everybody and we also get very involved in local charity work.
I look forward to hearing from you,
Regards
Sandie


Helen and Bill said:


> Hi Muriel, My husbabd and I will be posted to Penang for 12 months to 2 years.
> We will be looking for a serviced apartment with ocean views. Can you recommend any and give approximate costs. We wil be arriving mid December ( right in the Wet Season) and will be at a hotel until we can find something. Can you sugggest any agencies who have these type of apartment for rent.
> 
> Hoping tolhear from you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Helen


----------



## Helen and Bill

sandielenton said:


> Hi Helen
> 
> First of all where will you/your husband be working because if it is in Butterworth on the mainland or Bayan Lepas by the airport the transport needs to be considered.
> A lot of ex patriots live in an area called Tanjung Bungah (where I also live) which is mid way between George Town (capital) and Batu Ferringhi (the beach area).
> There are very few 'serviced' apartments here and those which are, are mostly aimed at people staying for relatively short stays (3 months for example); perhaps you really mean an apartment which is let furnished - or do you want to bring your own furniture at some stage. Also will there be just the two of you or do you have children? If so, what ages and are you also looking for schools?
> The cost will depend very much on the size of the property. Where I live for example, the apartments are all the same size which is around 6000 sq. ft and have five bedrooms, all on one floor. The prices here range from RM9,000 - RM15,000 per month. A two bedroom apartment of about 2,500 sq ft. will be from 3,000-8,000 depending on location. Gurney Drive which is closer to George Town is considered to be 'millionaires road' with lovely apartments but few of them have any decent balconies. Further out, between Tanjung Bungah and Batu Ferringhi there are apartments which are not beach side, but which still have sea views and there a two bedroom apartment would be between 2,500-3,500. So you see there is a huge variety.
> Which hotel will you be staying in when you arrive? I would be happy to try and find something for you if you would give me some more information.
> The IWA (International Womens Association) is a fabulous organization to join - I am Hospitality Chair - there are about 330 members from at least 20 different countries. We have a vast variety of entertainment and things to do ranging from scrabble to bowling, photography to lunches; Xmas bazaar (today) to balls and so on. Something for everybody and we also get very involved in local charity work.
> I look forward to hearing from you,
> Regards
> Sandie


 Hi Sandie,

thanks for getting back to me. I hope your function on saturday went well.
We are a pair of 60 years young, Aussies. We have no kids to worry about and have a good sense of humour and adventure. We have lived overseas in Korea, Singapore, Miri in Sarawak. Bill is involved in shipbuilding , mostly for the offshore oil industry.
We only found out about this last Friday so final agreements on housing allowances etc are still to te finalised. Bill flying up to Miri on Wednesday for final arrangements to be made. I think the budget will be around 7000 RM per month including cable TV, elec, gas, water, internet etc. ( thats what we had in Miri)

Bill will be working on the island of Paulau Jerejak, so needs to be fairly close to the ferry terminal. Is a car essential or are taxis an option. I'm OK about driving but car may not be provided, so we'd have to hire one.

Although we will be returning to Australia each 3-4 months for a few weeks, we expect to have the lease for 12months with option to renew. We will just lock up until our return, so it needs to be secure.

We would need someting furnished, *definitely seaview but preferable sea front.* We are fit and like to walk. I exercise regularly, so a walking area/gym would be good. We would like something with 3 bedrooms but 2 would suffice.

I would be very interested in joining IWA. I would love a book club, and used to work in PR /Media and Event Managment. ( God this sounds like a dating advert!!!)

We will be arriving around 15th December, and will probaly stay in a short term fully serviced apt, for a week or two. this will give me a bit of time to get a feel for the place and a look at a few long term apartents for rent. Are ther many to for 12month lease? near the Ferry terminal? Is that area OK? Perhaps I may take up your offer of checking out a few, so I can get a short list for when I'm there.

I have had a look online a Penang Properties, and there seems to be lots but of course I dont know which area is which and which is close to the Ferry.

Thanks for you help. It's soooo good to have a bit of local knowledge!

Cheers

Helen


----------



## sandielenton

OK Pulau Jerejak is a small island off the South Easter side of Penang, ferry from Bayan Lepas which is where the airport is. Don't get confused with the main ferry which goes from George Town over to Butterworth. If you are going to live out that way you definitely need a car as it is quite a distance from George Town and where most of the social life goes on (although I am sure that there are things happening out that way too!). They drive on the left here like the UK and the motor bikes are really the only nuisance, the rest of the traffic is normally quite well behaved. There are some good new apartments in the Queensbay area which is very close to the huge shopping mall there and not far to go to Bayan Lepas and the ferry. The area of Bayan Lepas is mostly industrial estates and of course the airport and the Malaysian villages which provide the labour for these two main things. 
I have good contacts in the Real Estate world and particularly with the Managing Agents of some of the blocks of apartments and so I will find out what is available and at what price. We hire a car on a long term basis for RM1500 per month inclusive of everything except fuel. I find it a better option than buying one here as they are expensive and don't hold their price and this way when anything goes wrong I just call the agency and they replace it. There are some fully furnished service apartments and I will find out the going rate for the Christmas period and let you know.

Look forward to meeting you in a month or so.

Regards
Sandie



Helen and Bill said:


> Hi Sandie,
> 
> thanks for getting back to me. I hope your function on saturday went well.
> We are a pair of 60 years young, Aussies. We have no kids to worry about and have a good sense of humour and adventure. We have lived overseas in Korea, Singapore, Miri in Sarawak. Bill is involved in shipbuilding , mostly for the offshore oil industry.
> We only found out about this last Friday so final agreements on housing allowances etc are still to te finalised. Bill flying up to Miri on Wednesday for final arrangements to be made. I think the budget will be around 7000 RM per month including cable TV, elec, gas, water, internet etc. ( thats what we had in Miri)
> 
> Bill will be working on the island of Paulau Jerejak, so needs to be fairly close to the ferry terminal. Is a car essential or are taxis an option. I'm OK about driving but car may not be provided, so we'd have to hire one.
> 
> Although we will be returning to Australia each 3-4 months for a few weeks, we expect to have the lease for 12months with option to renew. We will just lock up until our return, so it needs to be secure.
> 
> We would need someting furnished, *definitely seaview but preferable sea front.* We are fit and like to walk. I exercise regularly, so a walking area/gym would be good. We would like something with 3 bedrooms but 2 would suffice.
> 
> I would be very interested in joining IWA. I would love a book club, and used to work in PR /Media and Event Managment. ( God this sounds like a dating advert!!!)
> 
> We will be arriving around 15th December, and will probaly stay in a short term fully serviced apt, for a week or two. this will give me a bit of time to get a feel for the place and a look at a few long term apartents for rent. Are ther many to for 12month lease? near the Ferry terminal? Is that area OK? Perhaps I may take up your offer of checking out a few, so I can get a short list for when I'm there.
> 
> I have had a look online a Penang Properties, and there seems to be lots but of course I dont know which area is which and which is close to the Ferry.
> 
> Thanks for you help. It's soooo good to have a bit of local knowledge!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Helen


----------



## Helen and Bill

sandielenton said:


> OK Pulau Jerejak is a small island off the South Easter side of Penang, ferry from Bayan Lepas which is where the airport is. Don't get confused with the main ferry which goes from George Town over to Butterworth. If you are going to live out that way you definitely need a car as it is quite a distance from George Town and where most of the social life goes on (although I am sure that there are things happening out that way too!). They drive on the left here like the UK and the motor bikes are really the only nuisance, the rest of the traffic is normally quite well behaved. There are some good new apartments in the Queensbay area which is very close to the huge shopping mall there and not far to go to Bayan Lepas and the ferry. The area of Bayan Lepas is mostly industrial estates and of course the airport and the Malaysian villages which provide the labour for these two main things.
> I have good contacts in the Real Estate world and particularly with the Managing Agents of some of the blocks of apartments and so I will find out what is available and at what price. We hire a car on a long term basis for RM1500 per month inclusive of everything except fuel. I find it a better option than buying one here as they are expensive and don't hold their price and this way when anything goes wrong I just call the agency and they replace it. There are some fully furnished service apartments and I will find out the going rate for the Christmas period and let you know.
> 
> Look forward to meeting you in a month or so.
> 
> Regards
> Sandie


Thanks for the quick return. I had already had a bit of a look online via Penang Property. found the Pulau Jerejak on their map and clicked on something nearby, and up came some in the area you are talking about. 

Billl will discuss the car issue with company this week and now we know it essential we may be able to get one from them. We've driven in UAS and Europe and Korea, so on the left is a bonus!!

finding whats available wouldf be a great help though the company does has its own offices there and may also suggest something. I'd like to have a general idea of what is the going rate for a nice place and negotiate accordingly.

Thanks again,

I'll keep you posted.


Helen


----------



## sandielenton

Hi Helen,

I had a word with one of the managing agents that we work with today and he told me that one of his clients has asked that the apartment he has retained in a new block over by Queensbay is to be fitted out as the show flat and that he will then rent it, so this might be a good one to look into. I will be going over to look at it later this week. The same managing agent is also checking with one or two of his other clients who have bought to see which ones want to rent.

The Paradise Hotel, near to The Cove has very nice apartments - a couple of our friends have taken a 2 bedroom apartment there for a month while their place is fitted out, and it is costing them about RM6,000 for the month (all inclusive). This is quite a distance from Queensbay but with the new expressway out of George Town it shouldn't take longer than about 30 minutes depending on the traffic . I don't think that there are any service apartments out at the Queensbay area but I am finding out. The other ones that I know are really rather basic and I don't recommend them - they are really for people who want to stay a week or so. The others are further out near Batu Ferringhi. You might find it just as cheap to negotiate a long term rate with Traders Hotel in the centre of George Town.
I will get back to you when I know more about the apartments over at Queensbay.

Regards
Sandie



Helen and Bill said:


> Thanks for the quick return. I had already had a bit of a look online via Penang Property. found the Pulau Jerejak on their map and clicked on something nearby, and up came some in the area you are talking about.
> 
> Billl will discuss the car issue with company this week and now we know it essential we may be able to get one from them. We've driven in UAS and Europe and Korea, so on the left is a bonus!!
> 
> finding whats available wouldf be a great help though the company does has its own offices there and may also suggest something. I'd like to have a general idea of what is the going rate for a nice place and negotiate accordingly.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> I'll keep you posted.
> 
> 
> Helen


----------



## Helen and Bill

sandielenton said:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> I had a word with one of the managing agents that we work with today and he told me that one of his clients has asked that the apartment he has retained in a new block over by Queensbay is to be fitted out as the show flat and that he will then rent it, so this might be a good one to look into. I will be going over to look at it later this week. The same managing agent is also checking with one or two of his other clients who have bought to see which ones want to rent.
> 
> The Paradise Hotel, near to The Cove has very nice apartments - a couple of our friends have taken a 2 bedroom apartment there for a month while their place is fitted out, and it is costing them about RM6,000 for the month (all inclusive). This is quite a distance from Queensbay but with the new expressway out of George Town it shouldn't take longer than about 30 minutes depending on the traffic . I don't think that there are any service apartments out at the Queensbay area but I am finding out. The other ones that I know are really rather basic and I don't recommend them - they are really for people who want to stay a week or so. The others are further out near Batu Ferringhi. You might find it just as cheap to negotiate a long term rate with Traders Hotel in the centre of George Town.
> I will get back to you when I know more about the apartments over at Queensbay.
> 
> Regards
> Sandie



tThank you so much for your enquiries. The apatrment which was a show apartment sounds like it may be great...depending on cost. Bill will find out what the Company has in mind ( in case they have something already) so do keep us in mind for that one.

I'll keep in touch. 

Thanks again

Helen


----------



## rjnpenang

Hi Helen, 
I´ve been following your thread with interest, my wife and I are early retirees, been expats in Southern Spain for the last 25 years, I retired 3 years ago at the age of 60.
We bought an apartment (my wife was born on Penang) in a block situated just next to the ferry to Jerejak, Putra Marine, nice block with great views, gym, sauna, squash & tennis court, good security and becoming very popular with expats working in the duty free? zone, but, the balconys are too small for a barbie!, I found this in other new buildings also.
We are back in Spain for the moment but flying to KL/Penang on the 1st Jan., I´m very interested in what your husband is going to do on Jerejak, last winter the ground on the northern end of the island was being cleared, electricity cables laid across from our side etc., but building had´nt been started before we left.
A couple of points of interest, the ferry terminal for Jerejak has a small Malay restaurant, limited menu, no alcohol but a million dollar view across the water to the bridge, in the western world there would be a fancy restarant with fancy prices!.
Secondly there is a hotel on on the southern end of Jerejak, just off the ferry terminal, we spent last New Years Eve there, again, a great view and location but Malay service!!!.
We bought our apartment brand new in 2007 so I have been in every light, air con, and furniture shop on the the island!!!. (and Ikea in KL). so I´m going to try and organise a coffee morning for bored expats when we return to Penang, perhaps once a week, have a help desk, phone numbers contacts etc. Regards Rob


----------



## sandielenton

Hi Rob,

Do we know each other?! I also lived in Southern Spain on and off since 1981 and just returned from two months there. I try to go back every summer. I still haven't managed to get over to Jerejak although we have now been here in Penang for two years. Whereabouts were you in Spain? Hopefully we might all meet up when you are back over here.

Regards
Sandie


rjnpenang said:


> Hi Helen,
> I´ve been following your thread with interest, my wife and I are early retirees, been expats in Southern Spain for the last 25 years, I retired 3 years ago at the age of 60.
> We bought an apartment (my wife was born on Penang) in a block situated just next to the ferry to Jerejak, Putra Marine.
> We are back in Spain for the moment but flying to KL/Penang on the 1st Jan., I´m very interested in what your husband is going to do on Jerejak, last winter the ground on the northern end of the island was being cleared, electricity cables laid across from our side etc., but building had´nt been started before we left.
> A couple of points of interest, the ferry terminal for Jerejak has a small Malay restaurant, limited menu, no alcohol but a million dollar view across the water to the bridge, in the western world there would be a fancy restarant with fancy prices!.
> Secondly there is a hotel on on the southern end of Jerejak, just off the ferry terminal, we spent last New Years Eve there, again, a great view and location but Malay service!!!.
> We bought our apartment brand new in 2007 so I have been in every light, air con, and furniture shop on the the island!!!. (and Ikea in KL). so I´m going to try and organise a coffee morning for bored expats when we return to Penang, perhaps once a week, have a help desk, phone numbers contacts etc. Regards Rob


----------



## Helen and Bill

rjnpenang said:


> Hi Helen,
> I´ve been following your thread with interest, my wife and I are early retirees, been expats in Southern Spain for the last 25 years, I retired 3 years ago at the age of 60.
> We bought an apartment (my wife was born on Penang) in a block situated just next to the ferry to Jerejak, Putra Marine, nice block with great views, gym, sauna, squash & tennis court, good security and becoming very popular with expats working in the duty free? zone, but, the balconys are too small for a barbie!, I found this in other new buildings also.
> We are back in Spain for the moment but flying to KL/Penang on the 1st Jan., I´m very interested in what your husband is going to do on Jerejak, last winter the ground on the northern end of the island was being cleared, electricity cables laid across from our side etc., but building had´nt been started before we left.
> A couple of points of interest, the ferry terminal for Jerejak has a small Malay restaurant, limited menu, no alcohol but a million dollar view across the water to the bridge, in the western world there would be a fancy restarant with fancy prices!.
> Secondly there is a hotel on on the southern end of Jerejak, just off the ferry terminal, we spent last New Years Eve there, again, a great view and location but Malay service!!!.
> We bought our apartment brand new in 2007 so I have been in every light, air con, and furniture shop on the the island!!!. (and Ikea in KL). so I´m going to try and organise a coffee morning for bored expats when we return to Penang, perhaps once a week, have a help desk, phone numbers contacts etc. Regards Rob


Hello Rob,

Thanks for your reply. It's great to have some local knowledge be fore we hit the ground running! We wont be up ther until mid december and would like to settle sooner than later.

we like the sound of the local Malay restaurant and often prefer it to anything grand. I hear there is a big shopping centre nearby( not that I love toshop but it's good to fill in time if all else fails!) 

I'm hoping to get into some othe things Sandie has with IWA. Is there much happening around the area? Does it have a nice beach?

It it easy to get around. Buses/ taxis or is a car essential.? I'm confident about driving but thout it may be not worh hiring one as it is only for a year or so.

My husband is involved with building ships at shipyard on Jerajak. He may also be spending some time in Miri on similar works. He "retired" form his Company of 20 years, 3 years ago and since starting up his consultancy business (supposedly part time) has not had much time to stop. But he loves it and finds it an exciting industry to be in. I guess while oil has to be found, this will continue.

Keep in touch and we will catch up when you are back. 

Cheers

Helen


----------



## rjnpenang

sandielenton said:


> Hi Helen,
> 
> I had a word with one of the managing agents that we work with today and he told me that one of his clients has asked that the apartment he has retained in a new block over by Queensbay is to be fitted out as the show flat and that he will then rent it, so this might be a good one to look into. I will be going over to look at it later this week. The same managing agent is also checking with one or two of his other clients who have bought to see which ones want to rent.
> 
> Hi,
> You should be aware that the new apartment blocks at Queensbay are perfectly in line with the runway at the airport which is approx. 4? miles away, and when the first cargo 747 arrives at 7am you had better be interested in plane spotting!.
> On one morning last year I sat on our terrace and watched 7 cargo 747s arrive one after another, quite a sight!. Regards Rob


----------



## Helen and Bill

thanks Rob,

It's certainly something to be aware of. Though we do wake around 6am we dont want the noise all day either. Which area would be your suggestion? I would like something new-ish, and a balcony large enough for a few friends to have a few drinks outside. 

thanks

Helen


----------



## Helen and Bill

thanks Rob,

It's certainly something to be aware of. Though we do wake around 6am we dont want the noise all day either. Which area would be your suggestion? I would like something new-ish, and a balcony large enough for a few friends to have a few drinks outside. 

thanks

Helen


----------



## dolcevitalah

*Apartment fitting*

Hi Rob,
Just stumbled on this forum and found your post on your experience getting your apartment fitted out. My husband and I were doing the same in one frantic week early this year. We live in California and I grew up not far from Penang, lived in KL for many years and have been in CA for the past 20 years. 

Our condo in Tanjung Bungah has been vacant for close to a year and I am wondering what the rental market is like. I hope to use it as a vacation home at some point but it would be nice to have someone living in it in the meantime! 

I am hoping to get some help in this forum with referrals to a real estate agent or suggestions on finding one. Would also like to take you up on your offer 
on the morning coffee idea on our next trip there.
Cheers,
Mary





rjnpenang said:


> Hi Helen,
> I´ve been following your thread with interest, my wife and I are early retirees, been expats in Southern Spain for the last 25 years, I retired 3 years ago at the age of 60.
> We bought an apartment (my wife was born on Penang) in a block situated just next to the ferry to Jerejak, Putra Marine, nice block with great views, gym, sauna, squash & tennis court, good security and becoming very popular with expats working in the duty free? zone, but, the balconys are too small for a barbie!, I found this in other new buildings also.
> We are back in Spain for the moment but flying to KL/Penang on the 1st Jan., I´m very interested in what your husband is going to do on Jerejak, last winter the ground on the northern end of the island was being cleared, electricity cables laid across from our side etc., but building had´nt been started before we left.
> A couple of points of interest, the ferry terminal for Jerejak has a small Malay restaurant, limited menu, no alcohol but a million dollar view across the water to the bridge, in the western world there would be a fancy restarant with fancy prices!.
> Secondly there is a hotel on on the southern end of Jerejak, just off the ferry terminal, we spent last New Years Eve there, again, a great view and location but Malay service!!!.
> We bought our apartment brand new in 2007 so I have been in every light, air con, and furniture shop on the the island!!!. (and Ikea in KL). so I´m going to try and organise a coffee morning for bored expats when we return to Penang, perhaps once a week, have a help desk, phone numbers contacts etc. Regards Rob


----------



## rjnpenang

*Renting*

Hi Mary,
I´m sorry but I´m no expert on the rental market in Penang. What I do think is with all the building of upmarket condos & houses the market is going to be very saturated soon!.
I would say that over half the apartments in our block have been bought by foreigners such as my wife (born on Penang, but sent abroad as a teenager and you?) who have bought as a investment and a retirement home, but we are fortunate in our complex is that's its very near to the duty free zone so there is a ready supply of expat managers willing and able to pay 5,000RM a month.
I was extremely surprised last winter by the amount of building, and where the price of a landed house (old) can be anything from 600,000RM up some of the new apartments and houses are over 1.000.000RM!, even over 2 and 3 million, these prices are ridiculous for Malaysia, there is only a limited market amongst the Malaysian middle class who can pay that amount.
We live in Spain where the same situation has risen and plunged this country into its worst recession in Europe, the economy was built on building and tourism, the coast down here is littered with unfinished apartment blocks, estimates are that it will be 4-5 years to sell all the backlog, even some of that is unsellable and will need to be demolished, but who´s going to pay for that?. 
So, I think all the estate agents handle rentals there, I think Henry Butcher might be the biggest?, or type ¨Apartments to rent in Penang¨into your browser and see what comes up.
Anyway, we are due to fly to KL on the 1st Jan., (hope the pilots sober!) so I can see what the rental markets like then, hope to see you for coffee one day. 
Regards Rob
PS, Look here = http://www.penangproperties.com/condorent/pt.htm


----------



## davisccs

Helen and Bill said:


> tThank you so much for your enquiries. The apatrment which was a show apartment sounds like it may be great...depending on cost. Bill will find out what the Company has in mind ( in case they have something already) so do keep us in mind for that one.
> 
> I'll keep in touch.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Helen


hi Helen,

i am living around Qnsbay area and this is a good place with less traffic problem here. If you looking at the more expensive price range condominium to stay, that will be Putra Marine or Gold Coast Apartment. 
well, not sure that you have found your place for Penang stay. We also have one apartment which now is empty and looking for rental to expat, but this is a more to a 2 person apartment as it is only about 1k sqr feet size. it is a nice place at 30th floor with nice view also, complete with all facilities. Previously it was rented out to working Expat who has finished the contract now. let me know if you need more info or any help for renting a place in Penang. 

hope you have good time in Penang when you are here


----------



## Skink

sandielenton said:


> We hire a car on a long term basis for RM1500 per month inclusive of everything except fuel.



May I ask the name of the company you use for long term car hire? I take it that you are happy with them?

I'm moving to Penang next year with my husband under mm2h so may need long term car hire for a few months.


----------



## Skink

rjnpenang said:


> We bought an apartment (my wife was born on Penang) in a block situated just next to the ferry to Jerejak, Putra Marine, nice block with great views, gym, sauna, squash & tennis court, good security and becoming very popular with expats working in the duty free? zone, but, the balconys are too small for a barbie!, I found this in other new buildings also.


I'm intrigued by this "duty free zone" - I don't suppose you can actually buy any of the stuff can you?


----------



## Etherus

Helen and Bill said:


> thanks Rob,
> 
> It's certainly something to be aware of. Though we do wake around 6am we dont want the noise all day either. Which area would be your suggestion? I would like something new-ish, and a balcony large enough for a few friends to have a few drinks outside.
> 
> thanks
> 
> Helen


Given that it is still dark until 7 at least, you don't have much noise early in the day.

Hey Rob, looking forward to catching up with you two on your return. Did I send you the link to the wedding photos? We are heading to Macau for Xmas but will be back by New Years.


----------



## rjnpenang

Hi, Its not strictly a duty free zone as you would know it, its an area where components are flown in (over my apartment!) assembled, then flown out to the western world. Multinationals use them to assemble goods with cheap local labour and tax benefits.
As a matter of interest I was asked last year to buy an iPod Touch for a friend, I checked the prices in Penang, Penang airport, Bangkok airport, Abu Dhabi airport, and London, finally found it cheapest at Gatwick airport!.
However, I have been told by my brother-in-law (a pilot with SIA) that Penang is the cheapest in Asia for cameras, Regards Rob


----------



## rjnpenang

Skink said:


> May I ask the name of the company you use for long term car hire? I take it that you are happy with them?
> 
> I'm moving to Penang next year with my husband under mm2h so may need long term car hire for a few months.


We hired a car for a month at a time at Penang airport, eventually had it for about 4 months, paid about 1,900RM a month, but I believe its posible to find cheaper in town especially if you state in advance how long you would require it, make them an offer!!!!. Regards Rob


----------



## sandielenton

*Car hire*

We use La Belle and pay RM1500 for an automatic. If you are OK with manual I think that you can go down to about RM1300. Speak to Joe on 016 416 1000 and tell him that Sandie from The Cove recommended him. Regards Sandie




rjnpenang said:


> We hired a car for a month at a time at Penang airport, eventually had it for about 4 months, paid about 1,900RM a month, but I believe its posible to find cheaper in town especially if you state in advance how long you would require it, make them an offer!!!!. Regards Rob


----------



## Etherus

I have also used the Proton from La Belle (located in Leith St near the top end of Chulia). It cost 130 a day. Not sure of the month rate. 

Car was dirty and needed a good steam clean inside otherwise went well.


----------



## Skink

sandielenton said:


> We use La Belle and pay RM1500 for an automatic. If you are OK with manual I think that you can go down to about RM1300. Speak to Joe on 016 416 1000 and tell him that Sandie from The Cove recommended him. Regards Sandie


Oh, that's a coincidence, we already know this guy. Have done a couple of short rentals from him in the past. We'll talk with him when we are next over.

Thanks Sandie. Hope to meet you at IWA after we've made the move next year and are settled in. Will send you a PM.


----------



## sandielenton

Look forward to meeting you. Have a good Christmas. Sandie


Skink said:


> Oh, that's a coincidence, we already know this guy. Have done a couple of short rentals from him in the past. We'll talk with him when we are next over.
> 
> Thanks Sandie. Hope to meet you at IWA after we've made the move next year and are settled in. Will send you a PM.


----------



## mumofmany

*move to Cove*

Hi Sandi, Thanks so much for the info you put up it is so helpful to us. We are coming to Penang on the 6th May for 3 days to view a few apartments in the Cove, we came for a look last November but were only shown unfinished apartments and we want a finished furnished or partly furnished one and would love to be in the block with the fab views D I think it is. Can you tell me what it is like to live at the Cove and what do you think would be a fair rental price for a unit that is finished and furnished, I have been given prices from 7,500 all theway up to 15,500 a month inclusive, the last price I think is too steep, what do you think?
We have lived in HK for 25yrs and have 5 children, only one will be with us in Penang as the others are at UNI or boarding school. I am so excited to come and stay in Penang and have that fab view to look at. We will want to rent a car or lease one too when we move in. We would love to be able to meet you when we are over next week if that would be possible please let me know if you wouldn't mind meeting us.

Hope to be your neighbour soon.

Karen

We live at The Cove and have done so for over a year now so I can give you monthly running costs. We have been renting a car which costs us RM1,500 per month and includes everything but the fuel and might be a better option than buying, at least at the start. We run one air con every night in our bedroom and two in the sitting room from about 7-11pm but otherwise normally use ceiling fans most of the time; we also run the washing machine most days and our oven is electric but the hob is gas, so electricity based on this usage. Water is very cheap at about 10RM per month - I pay them a cheque in advance for 100RM as it is cheaper and more convenient than paying such a small amount monthly. Gas bottles are also very cheap and seem to last for ages:

Fuel: 400
Electricity: 420
Internet & Phone: 300
Cable TV: 100 (we have a package including films but not sports which is more)
Digi Mobile Phone: 200 - (we have a family package which means that calls between our phones are free)
House Insurance: 480 - based on contents valued at RM1 million - MUI Insurance
Cleaning: 700 - a local girl who comes in from 9.30-1pm 5 days a week ie. 10 RM p/hr
Food, wine & restaurants: 2000 - based on one meal out per week 

There are a lot of functions via the International Womens Assoc. (membership is 150 p.a)If you go to one of the balls, expect to pay about 200 per ticket; other things (wine tasting, food demos etc.) run at about 35-50 per person. There are also lots of things which are free - book clubs, bridge etc. Membership of the IWA is very worthwhile as it is good networking. Food Friends is free membership.

If you play golf it is about 75-95 per round.

I still have an AXA PPP international health policy which is very expensive, but I am told that local is not available after 60 so I have to look into this one.

So it works out to about RM4300 per month and if you reduce the contents insurance you are down to about RM4000 per month which I would reckon to be about spot on. Bear in mind that The Cove is about 6000 square ft. so some of the running costs will reduce slightly for smaller area.

As for Alilia - there are some problems currently with the formation of the JMB (Joint Management Board) which is when the owners take over the running of the complex from the developer. I understand that the developer has run up some substantial debts and has yet to provide an audited account. This means that the estimated maintenance charge will almost certainly go up from whatever is published at the moment. It might be better to wait until this is sorted out so that you know the true position, or reckon on having to pay out more monthly or even a lump sum later.

Hope this helps. Feel free to ask more questions.

Regards 
Sandie[/QUOTE]


----------



## Orinocco

*Expat cafe in Penang*

Informative & interesting thread here. 

I am interested in local Penang expat advice. I am looking into establishing an expat cafe in Penang. Cuisine is New Zealand/Australian washed down with the finest coffee from Indonesia. My question to the wise is 'what locations/areas in Penang should I consider to establish my cafe? Looking forward to any feedback.


----------



## Etherus

Orinocco said:


> Informative & interesting thread here.
> 
> I am interested in local Penang expat advice. I am looking into establishing an expat cafe in Penang. Cuisine is New Zealand/Australian washed down with the finest coffee from Indonesia. My question to the wise is 'what locations/areas in Penang should I consider to establish my cafe? Looking forward to any feedback.


Hi Orinocco

There are a few options that would be good however best advice would be to come and take a good look first.

Your question about the various areas gives me an idea to add that to my own website at penangexpat.com . 

In brief, expats tend to congregate in a few areas, these are Georgetown where it is tourists looking at the World Heritage sites.

Where a lot of expats who are working with the international companies live tends to be along Gurney Drive area or in Tanjung Bungah further to the north. Then there is Batu Feringi which is a beach side tourist area with lots of five star hotels catering to resort stays.

As I write about each area I will include some photos or perhaps some video in order to give you a better feel of the place. On the upside, it is a good place to live no matter where you choose.


----------



## swedishsummer

Orinocco said:


> Informative & interesting thread here.
> 
> I am interested in local Penang expat advice. I am looking into establishing an expat cafe in Penang. Cuisine is New Zealand/Australian washed down with the finest coffee from Indonesia. My question to the wise is 'what locations/areas in Penang should I consider to establish my cafe? Looking forward to any feedback.


Hi there,
Me and my partner , we are living in Georgetown at the moment and we love the place. it would be a good place for cafe business. If you are in town, let us know,since i am working as a conservation architect at the moment here, i can show you the area around.
cheers!

Wayne


----------



## anneteoh

*A new surfer*



synthia said:


> I've left Malaysia and am back in the US visiting friends and family for a fe months. I stayed in Chinatown, in a cheap backpacker place.


Hi Synthia, and everyone who's responded. I've thought of retiring in Penang or KL. I love Penang and KL, but as you said, there're breakins etc. Is safety an issue in Malaysia? I nearly bought a place in KL but was too slow to act as the studio was rather small.
I'm glad you were so frank about the types of expats out there - I belong to neither of those categories but somewhere in between. Indeed, it'll be nice to be able to meet other expats out there - as international as we can get.
I hope to go out there - first to SG, then KL or Penang next year. Would you have a central place where I can meet up with you all?
BTW, when I was in Penang in 2000, 2004 and 2007, I checked out a couple of rooms in bngalow type houses on the beach inBatu Ferringhi ( address given in some travel books). They cost $25 ringgit per night. There were lots of travellers. Unfortunately, I did not stay in any. 
I passed by the inns or hotels in Chinatown. There's a Chinese restaurant in Chinatown that has some of the best Penang food, can't remember its name but the locals can tell you.
Like you, I'll have to make visits back to UK, SG etc. That's why I'd like just to rent or share buy a place in Penang?
Happy expat life, everyone.


----------



## anneteoh

I'm being informed of these deleted messages. Why were they deleted?


----------



## Etherus

anneteoh said:


> I'm being informed of these deleted messages. Why were they deleted?


Rose seemed to be selling a message that was more in line with Nigerian scam emails. She may have been sincere however.....


----------



## anneteoh

Etherus said:


> Rose seemed to be selling a message that was more in line with Nigerian scam emails. She may have been sincere however.....


Thanks for filtering. Are you a moderator? Yes, there're lots of scams - what exactly is a scam (I understand it to be a kind of advert that's nothing more than getting money out of the unsuspecting? ) and does it infect viruses into one's computer?

BTW, I never knew there's a Malaysia forum here. Came into this accidentally and was amazed to find large numbers of expats in Penang.


----------



## Etherus

anneteoh said:


> Thanks for filtering. Are you a moderator? Yes, there're lots of scams - what exactly is a scam (I understand it to be a kind of advert that's nothing more than getting money out of the unsuspecting? ) and does it infect viruses into one's computer?
> 
> BTW, I never knew there's a Malaysia forum here. Came into this accidentally and was amazed to find large numbers of expats in Penang.


The scam is they offer you a part of a small fortune however they ask for you to provide a fee to get the funds released from some bank. They never are and the fees can build up to thousands of dollars for the gullible. 

It might pay to read Are You Up On The Nigerian Scam? for more information.


----------



## anneteoh

Etherus said:


> The scam is they offer you a part of a small fortune however they ask for you to provide a fee to get the funds released from some bank. They never are and the fees can build up to thousands of dollars for the gullible.
> 
> It might pay to read Are You Up On The Nigerian Scam? for more information.


Thanks immensely. It's great to have this counter scam raising awarness. I can very well believe . I was the victim of two highly reputable but dishonest businesses offering credit cards for sales of 10%discounts, only to be charging you by card even when you pay by cash, and then claiming you owe a certain small amount but for which you have to pay a charge of $20,00 equivalent. They're Debenhams and Santander. I had to complain to the Financial Ombudsman and was repaid the fine immediately, but the case with Debenhma's still in the process. Its manager refused to allow me to look at my account with them!


----------



## Orinocco

*Penang Cafe*

Thanks for the feedback, re - expat cafe

We have recently been up to Penang and checked out the coffee scene. Thought Penang had great possibilities particularly along Gurney. Meanwhile all our associates tell us to steer clear of Penang, because the locals (Malaysian/Chinese) are stingy. We have found a location although the premises needs a lot of work (Wayne, I’ll keep you in mind).

I think it’s a great idea Etherus to write about each area. At the moment I have to troll through various websites and forums to get ‘an expat’s perspective’ on things.


----------



## anneteoh

Orinocco said:


> Thanks for the feedback, re - expat cafe
> 
> We have recently been up to Penang and checked out the coffee scene. Thought Penang had great possibilities particularly along Gurney. Meanwhile all our associates tell us to steer clear of Penang, because the locals (Malaysian/Chinese) are stingy. We have found a location although the premises needs a lot of work (Wayne, I’ll keep you in mind).
> 
> I think it’s a great idea Etherus to write about each area. At the moment I have to troll through various websites and forums to get ‘an expat’s perspective’ on things.


No more than New Zealanders. Thanks.


----------



## Orinocco

anneteoh said:


> No more than New Zealanders. Thanks.


LOL, anneteoh - all our associates are Malaysian Chinese, many of them were born in Penang


----------



## elulham

Hi,

My partner and I are moving Penang in Jan for 3 years. 

We're planning to bring our 11 year old Labrador. We've heard mixed opinions about living with dogs in Penang and was hoping to get some insight from some fellow expats. 

Is Penang generally dog friendly? Are there many dog services such as day care or minding/walking services? Do you know if there is much of a dog community?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## silversurfer

Dear all we are moving to Penang in August. 

We have an apartment to renovate.

Anyone old hats with good recommendations for a new incoming expat? 

Thanks.


----------



## Etherus

silversurfer said:


> Dear all we are moving to Penang in August.
> 
> We have an apartment to renovate.
> 
> Anyone old hats with good recommendations for a new incoming expat?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi SilverSurfre

What sort of recommendations are you after. Are you looking for contractors?

Is it just superficial, painting, tiling etc or is it more major? Do you need to consider council approvals? The last can be fairly time consuming.


----------



## silversurfer

Yes I am looking for contractors. 

It's a brand new apartment, but I won't consider it extremely major. We need the kitchen done up with cabinets, island etc (appliances we already bought), false ceiling, lighting, aircon, cabinets in the rooms. The condo do come with a lot of wiring, and all the baths are already done. So just some minor works there just as an underhang cabinet, changing the taps (we bought some new touch activated taps), etc.


----------



## Etherus

silversurfer said:


> Yes I am looking for contractors.
> 
> It's a brand new apartment, but I won't consider it extremely major. We need the kitchen done up with cabinets, island etc (appliances we already bought), false ceiling, lighting, aircon, cabinets in the rooms. The condo do come with a lot of wiring, and all the baths are already done. So just some minor works there just as an underhang cabinet, changing the taps (we bought some new touch activated taps), etc.


Where is it located. I can put you in touch with my contractor Mr Lai. He is very trustworthy and very reliable and does good work and his quotes are reasonable. I have another contractor Mr Ho who does furniture work who is excellent if not a little pricey. The results however justify the extra cost.


----------



## silversurfer

I do find that contractors tend to quote on a different scale once they learn of the location: Tanjung Bungah. 

Will appreciate your contact. You can PM me if you don't wish to post it publicly. 

Thanks.


----------



## silversurfer

I am dropping by Penang on Wednesday. So if you do have any recommendations for contractors, will appreciate the contacts!

Thanks.


----------



## Basil00

elulham said:


> Hi,
> 
> My partner and I are moving Penang in Jan for 3 years.
> 
> We're planning to bring our 11 year old Labrador. We've heard mixed opinions about living with dogs in Penang and was hoping to get some insight from some fellow expats.
> 
> Is Penang generally dog friendly? Are there many dog services such as day care or minding/walking services? Do you know if there is much of a dog community?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


Hi - we have just moved to Penang from Europe with our 10 year old Kelpie. In terms of lifestyle here he is my biggest concern. It is difficult to rent a condominium if you have a dog - although a blind eye is turned to most Paris Hilton handbag dogs. There are no parks to walk in, on or off leash, that we have been able to find in 5 weeks. That said we walk our dog most mornings along Gurney Drive and let him off leash when there is no one coming. We are very respectful of the religious people who have a fear and dislike of dogs. We have also found a wonderful beach not crowded with people where he can run free and play in the water. It also has a nice little cafe that the humans can get a cold drink at and that does not mind the dog sitting in. If you have a dog that is not one that needs to run around a lot and if you rent a house with a garden then you should have no problems. And, as is so often the case, we have met other "dog" people and becme friends with them. We are lunching today with a wonderful Chinese couple who have a Border Collie and a local rescue dog. Please feel free to keep in touch with any questions you have. I am still leanring all the rules and regulations here but am very happy to share what I find out. The people generally are lovely.


----------



## elulham

Basil00 said:


> Hi - we have just moved to Penang from Europe with our 10 year old Kelpie. In terms of lifestyle here he is my biggest concern. It is difficult to rent a condominium if you have a dog - although a blind eye is turned to most Paris Hilton handbag dogs. There are no parks to walk in, on or off leash, that we have been able to find in 5 weeks. That said we walk our dog most mornings along Gurney Drive and let him off leash when there is no one coming. We are very respectful of the religious people who have a fear and dislike of dogs. We have also found a wonderful beach not crowded with people where he can run free and play in the water. It also has a nice little cafe that the humans can get a cold drink at and that does not mind the dog sitting in. If you have a dog that is not one that needs to run around a lot and if you rent a house with a garden then you should have no problems. And, as is so often the case, we have met other "dog" people and becme friends with them. We are lunching today with a wonderful Chinese couple who have a Border Collie and a local rescue dog. Please feel free to keep in touch with any questions you have. I am still leanring all the rules and regulations here but am very happy to share what I find out. The people generally are lovely.


Hi Basil00,

Thanks for your post. Great info. The beach sounds promising - labs love the water! Where is it? I'm imagining it will be quite different as we are surrounded by so many great parks here and he rarely walks on the lead but the alternative is to leave him here for 3 years so we'll just adjust! Would love to hear about any further discoveries and perhaps we can catch up on the beach when we get there!


----------



## Basil00

elulham said:


> Hi Basil00,
> 
> Thanks for your post. Great info. The beach sounds promising - labs love the water! Where is it? I'm imagining it will be quite different as we are surrounded by so many great parks here and he rarely walks on the lead but the alternative is to leave him here for 3 years so we'll just adjust! Would love to hear about any further discoveries and perhaps we can catch up on the beach when we get there!


Hi Again

If you would like to speak directly I can skype, email or fb you. Otherwise I will keep posting. B


----------



## Etherus

You might also consider the issues that will arise when you return to Australia. They are far more imposing than regulations for here.


----------



## elulham

Etherus said:


> You might also consider the issues that will arise when you return to Australia. They are far more imposing than regulations for here.


Thanks. Have checked that out and think I'm across everything. Just need to keep on top of the process in our last year to make sure he spends minimum time in quarantine.


----------



## elulham

elulham said:


> Hi Basil00,
> 
> Thanks for your post. Great info. The beach sounds promising - labs love the water! Where is it? I'm imagining it will be quite different as we are surrounded by so many great parks here and he rarely walks on the lead but the alternative is to leave him here for 3 years so we'll just adjust! Would love to hear about any further discoveries and perhaps we can catch up on the beach when we get there!


Sounds good. Can't figure out how to PM you  Can you find me on fb? Emma Lulham


----------



## Etherus

elulham said:


> Sounds good. Can't figure out how to PM you  Can you find me on fb? Emma Lulham


you have to make about 5 posts before you can PM.


----------



## Basil00

Etherus said:


> You might also consider the issues that will arise when you return to Australia. They are far more imposing than regulations for here.


Very true and good advice - Australia, New Zealand the Uk and Hawaii (as well as some others) have very strict rules given they are rabies free. The max you can work on for quarantine is 6 months but if (from Malaysia) you get all the right tests done in the right timeframe the max. is 4 weeks. We would not be here if Malaysia was not a category 4 country for import of dogs to Aus. It has the same rating as USA and Switzerland, whereas Thailand, Vietnam etc. are a different kettle of fish. Always keep up to date with the Australian regulations as they do change from time to time.


----------



## Trippygirl

*Gymnastics and football coaching for kids in Penang*

Hi

We are from the UK and living in Singapore. We are now considering a move to Penang. 

Are there any expats in Penang with school age children who might be able to help us with some quick questions?

Our children are very actively involved in gymnastics and weekend league football in Singapore. My daughter in particular is starting competitive gymnastics. I tried looking up the web but have not been able to find out if these activities are available in Penang, privately outside of school.

Or is it a case that most children do these sort of activities through school?

What are the International schools in Penang like? We will be going for a look-see soon but it's useful to get some firsthand information from parents.

Thanks


----------



## Etherus

Trippygirl said:


> Hi
> 
> We are from the UK and living in Singapore. We are now considering a move to Penang.
> 
> Are there any expats in Penang with school age children who might be able to help us with some quick questions?
> 
> Our children are very actively involved in gymnastics and weekend league football in Singapore. My daughter in particular is starting competitive gymnastics. I tried looking up the web but have not been able to find out if these activities are available in Penang, privately outside of school.
> 
> Or is it a case that most children do these sort of activities through school?
> 
> What are the International schools in Penang like? We will be going for a look-see soon but it's useful to get some firsthand information from parents.
> 
> Thanks



There are a couple of schools I know of. One is Uplands, the other is St Christophers. There are a couple of others if you google "international schools penang"

websites are: Living In Penang | 'Respect for self; respect for others'
: SCIPS - Welcome


----------



## silversurfer

Hi TrippyGirl.

We are moving to Penang long term next month from Singapore. 

After looking around and evaluating the schools, we picked Uplands. A lot of the schools (like Fairview) has pretty poor premises.

If you are staying around the Tanjung Bungah area, the clear choice are either Uplands or Dalat. Dalat is right smack in Tanjung Bungah and is slightly more accessible. However what I learn about Dalat is that it tends to be more evangelistic christian type of school which I do not agree with.


----------



## memon01

Hey - saw this forum on my searches through google. My family and I (wife + 2.5 year old) are planning to move to penang and the biggest problem we are seeing is that there are VERY few good condos available which are unfurnished. As a part of the relocation i can move my furniture with me and i definitely do NOT want the furniture being provided which is crappy. Can somebody help me get in touch with estate agents on what i can get near the bridge (i will be working in Kulim) which is unfurnished. 

I apologize in advance if i havent provided any information - new at this!


----------



## kin2kin

*expat club*



pencali said:


> Hello to all the expat in Penang and those soon to be... I am moving back to Penang early next year. I am Malaysian and my husband is from California. We bought a house in Penang for our retirement.
> I am wondering is there any expat clubs ( like in Singapore, they have American club, British club, and so on), or is there any expat gathering for sports , coffee, travel, etc.?
> I understand that the expat community in Penang is not as large as in Sinagpore, so there might not be any that I mentioned above.
> Anyway, is there anobody out there interested in forming a Penang expat group?


what a good idea,if any starting one or know any please give details.we bought a condo in tanjung bugah,penang,looking for id to decorate it.


----------



## memon01

kin2kin said:


> what a good idea,if any starting one or know any please give details.we bought a condo in tanjung bugah,penang,looking for id to decorate it.


we would be interested too - time to create a facebook page??


----------



## anneteoh

*Liven up Penang!*



kin2kin said:


> what a good idea,if any starting one or know any please give details.we bought a condo in tanjung bugah,penang,looking for id to decorate it.


I believe there're many expat couples retiring in Penang. An international expats club sounds better than the British club and what have you. You could have tennis groups, reading groups, poetry reading, mahjongs etc...Sounds so ideal for retirement, I might just make it to Penang. How do you do it - get a group - exchange emails, organise meetings and approach the local papers. Penang's all about food and shopping so far; it needs a big boost in cultural development.


----------



## kin2kin

*very good idea*



anneteoh said:


> I believe there're many expat couples retiring in Penang. An international expats club sounds better than the British club and what have you. You could have tennis groups, reading groups, poetry reading, mahjongs etc...Sounds so ideal for retirement, I might just make it to Penang. How do you do it - get a group - exchange emails, organise meetings and approach the local papers. Penang's all about food and shopping so far; it needs a big boost in cultural development.


anneteoh ,what you suggest is is ideal,if we can all come out with ideas and get people round and start a social gathering.where are you living at the moment


----------



## anneteoh

*friendship circle*



kin2kin said:


> anneteoh ,what you suggest is is ideal, if we can all come out with ideas and get people round and start a social gathering.where are you living at the moment


I need to know who you are before I spill out information about myself. Are you now retired in Penang what do you do etc. I had been warned by the mods of a scammer who trawled these pages and tried to pose as interested parties only to get their details and take money from them - by means that are easily traced, thank goodness. You can pm me if you have personal details.
I'd thought of retiring in Penang though it's very built up nowadays. I still might just live there for a bit and see if I should put down roots. 
I guess Qeueensbay is the newest development. The food's not bad in Queensbay but it's mainly Hawker stuff and they ply you with lots of carb. The mooncakes were fantastic, great in taste and scientifically and sublimely packaged - they're made in Perak. But it makes one proud to see such a beautiful product from Malaysia.


----------



## pfk98

*Penang Expats Club*



anneteoh said:


> I believe there're many expat couples retiring in Penang. An international expats club sounds better than the British club and what have you. You could have tennis groups, reading groups, poetry reading, mahjongs etc...Sounds so ideal for retirement, I might just make it to Penang. How do you do it - get a group - exchange emails, organise meetings and approach the local papers. Penang's all about food and shopping so far; it needs a big boost in cultural development.


Hi Anne,

My wife and I are retired expats, living in Penang the last 4 years. I often wonder how many English-speaking expats live here. We seldom see a familiar face when we are out and about the shops in the Pulau Tikus area... most every day. We also go for early morning walks in the Botanical Gardens, but seldom encounter foreigners.

We do encounter Australian people from time to time, especially at the Tuesday night market in Tanjung Bungah, but I think they are tourists. Again... no familiar faces.

Prior to moving to Penang, we lived in Chiangmai, Thailand. They have an expat club there. The special interest groups were quite popular with most members. We belonged to the walking group and thoroughly enjoyed the social interaction on our weekly mountain walks . 

As you mentioned, the food and shopping experience in Penang gets old real quick. If I didn't have a work-at-home computer project to keep me busy, I would go crazy. Fortunately, my wife is a voracious reader... plenty of used book stores to replenish her stock.

We also travel outside the country fairly often. Penang makes for a good base for us.

Bottom line: Penang is "cheap and good", but a tad boring.

PaulK


----------



## anneteoh

pfk98 said:


> Hi Anne,
> 
> My wife and I are retired expats, living in Penang the last 4 years. I often wonder how many English-speaking expats live here. We seldom see a familiar face when we are out and about the shops in the Pulau Tikus area... most every day. We also go for early morning walks in the Botanical Gardens, but seldom encounter foreigners.
> 
> We do encounter Australian people from time to time, especially at the Tuesday night market in Tanjung Bungah, but I think they are tourists. Again... no familiar faces.
> 
> Prior to moving to Penang, we lived in Chiangmai, Thailand. They have an expat club there. The special interest groups were quite popular with most members. We belonged to the walking group and thoroughly enjoyed the social interaction on our weekly mountain walks .
> 
> As you mentioned, the food and shopping experience in Penang gets old real quick. If I didn't have a work-at-home computer project to keep me busy, I would go crazy. Fortunately, my wife is a voracious reader... plenty of used book stores to replenish her stock.
> 
> We also travel outside the country fairly often. Penang makes for a good base for us.
> 
> Bottom line: Penang is "cheap and good", but a tad boring.
> 
> PaulK


Sounds lonely even for a couple! Re your last line, I felt that after a week in Penang even though I was with relatives. But I also knew that I could liven some things up - retirees have time to do things.
If it's of any help, I know of a similar couple, British and Malaysian, who retired in Penang some years ago now. Look up Facebook for ... He loves the island and seems to be having a terrific time - he speaks Hokkien too. and some Malay. I hope he won't mind my introduction! On second thoughts, I should pm the more private information.
Did the American woman - what's her name, who was looking for people to share buy a condo not get back to her beloved island?
Have you thought of joining the Penang Chinese sWIMMIng Club in TB? That should be a good place to start a friendship circle. If you do, keep me in touch for when I visit! Let's all continue to think of ways to continue this FC thing in Penang.
I looked for the old library in 2008, but there was none. That was a shock. Someone I asked said it was closed. Is it opened now?
Penang weather is good for the ag-eing aching bones and I believe one stays healthier eating certain Chinese herbal food you easily find in Penang. 
SG is great fun but Penang has a totally different feel - but she needs your support. When I was there in 2004, there was an interesting Chinese opera staged near the famous Tanjong Tokong crab restaurant - but apart from me watching it, there were just some mangy old dogs! LOL


----------



## rjnpenang

Bottom line: Penang is "cheap and good", but a tad boring.

PaulK[/QUOTE]

I agree, just spent 6 months in M/sia and I was bored stiff living in an apartment in Penang, my wife and I are now back in Spain. 
I also used to go for early morning walks in the Botanical Gardens on a Sunday morning, the number of times I said good morning to a foreigner but not receive a reply!, Malaysians would say hello but expats!!!. I also made a post on another forum looking for company on my walks but never received a reply.
TV is dreadful, there is no classical radio channel, second hand books are expensive. the food is gorgeous but a lot of it is fried, in what?, ghee/second hand oil from China, who knows?.
Every food court seems to have its family of rats and the island seems to be covered in advertising for a mobile phone company. Regards Rob


----------



## slm60

I'm sorry to hear that some people find Penang boring. My husband and I are moving to Penang at the end of September 2010 from the UK on MM2H programme and are looking forward to it. As we both love walking it would be great to meet up with others and join their walks to the Botanical Gardens etc. We would love to hear from any other expats about their experiences in Penang and any help would be very much appreciated.
Regards


----------



## MiamiGreen

Have been to 1/2 the globe.
Still feels Coming back to Penang.

Going anywhere is still depend on individual.
Penang is a place to relax
You have Beach, you have greeneries & City.
Less traffic. It is a place where you can 
have quality of live with a cheaper cost.

If you are a type which is looking for a metropolitan
and shoppin. you can also travel to big cities nearby
about 3 hours away ( Kuala Lampu & Genting Casino Highland )
Once a while to get a glims on the cities. And come back 
to relax in Penang. There is a place name Cameron HIghland 
which is also a good place to go.. tea farm... strawberry farm...
bee farm...


----------



## anneteoh

*What's Penang like today?*



slm60 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that some people find Penang boring. My husband and I are moving to Penang at the end of September 2010 from the UK on MM2H programme and are looking forward to it. As we both love walking it would be great to meet up with others and join their walks to the Botanical Gardens etc. We would love to hear from any other expats about their experiences in Penang and any help would be very much appreciated.
> Regards


Sorry for the dealy.
Anyone would've loved Penang 50 - 60 years ago, apart from the fact that it was a different era then. But a drive down from Batu Ferringhi to Georgetown still gives one that feeling and ambience - there's no other place like Penang. 

Was it easy to go through the MM2H - How long did that take? I might want to take an MM2H myself. 

Hope you've settled down well and fast making friends. If you haven't you'll have to initiate a meeting for a Penang expats club. PM me if you need my help.


----------



## slm60

*Being Bored in Penang*



MiamiGreen said:


> Have been to 1/2 the globe.
> Still feels Coming back to Penang.
> 
> Going anywhere is still depend on individual.
> Penang is a place to relax
> You have Beach, you have greeneries & City.
> Less traffic. It is a place where you can
> have quality of live with a cheaper cost.
> 
> If you are a type which is looking for a metropolitan
> and shoppin. you can also travel to big cities nearby
> about 3 hours away ( Kuala Lampu & Genting Casino Highland )
> Once a while to get a glims on the cities. And come back
> to relax in Penang. There is a place name Cameron HIghland
> which is also a good place to go.. tea farm... strawberry farm...
> bee farm...


Being happy somewhere really all depends on your attitude. If you have the wrong attitude whether you are living in a paradise or in the middle of a huge city you will always be unhappy and bored. Anyway boredom is just a state of mind. You are right, Penang and Malaysia offers such a diversity with beaches, big cities and cool hill stations. Always something to do. Keep in touch.:clap2:


----------



## slm60

anneteoh said:


> Sorry for the dealy.
> Anyone would've loved Penang 50 - 60 years ago, apart from the fact that it was a different era then. But a drive down from Batu Ferringhi to Georgetown still gives one that feeling and ambience - there's no other place like Penang.
> 
> Was it easy to go through the MM2H - How long did that take? I might want to take an MM2H myself.
> 
> Hope you've settled down well and fast making friends. If you haven't you'll have to initiate a meeting for a Penang expats club. PM me if you need my help.


We applied for our MM2H visa through Alter Domus in Penang who literally spoon fed us through the whole process. We came in May 2008 and applied for the visa and heard a few weeks later that we had been accepted. The process has to be finalised within 6 months - medical, payment etc. We got our visa in November 2008 and are happily coming out in September 2010. I've read that you can apply for an MM2H visa directly, but quite honestly it's worth paying an agent to help you do this. Less hassle!.


----------



## anneteoh

*Why did you choose Penang?*



slm60 said:


> We applied for our MM2H visa through Alter Domus in Penang who literally spoon fed us through the whole process. We came in May 2008 and applied for the visa and heard a few weeks later that we had been accepted. The process has to be finalised within 6 months - medical, payment etc. We got our visa in November 2008 and are happily coming out in September 2010. I've read that you can apply for an MM2H visa directly, but quite honestly it's worth paying an agent to help you do this. Less hassle!.


That's so cool. Why did you choose to retire in Penang - for good?
Do British need visas for Malaysia? I've been going to Malaysia without any visas at all. Even the Swedish relation in our family need not have a visa. I hope they haven't changed the law in this area?
I looked through iproperty which has some very good homes to buy or let. Have you found a place all waiting to receive you into your second home?
I had a second home in France for 18 years - I always felt at home immediately I stepped foot on French soil, even though my French wasn't perfect.
I hope you feel the same in Penang. You should go to Batu Ferringhi in the late afternoons at the weekends. 
I remember there're several tour agents - on the other side of the beach in BF running boat trips to Langkawi - great place for snorkelling and beach life. 
Wow - that'll be a great retirement in Penang.


----------



## MiamiGreen

If you are looking for to buy or let.

Accomodation
In the city - Pulau tiKus Area
Hill - Air Itam Or Botanical Garden Area
Beaches - Batu Feringghi Or Queensbay Area
( Avoid Gurney because the traffic is terrible )

Coming to Penang is Similar that you have been to 
few countries in Asia. Especially the food. 
They have Little India, China Town and Malay Cultural Streets.

People in Penang is usually friendly. 
Whenever you are dealing with Agent,
ask first before proceed. Some is not so honest especially
when mony concern.  I believe it happens in anywhere 
in the world.


----------



## slm60

anneteoh said:


> That's so cool. Why did you choose to retire in Penang - for good?
> Do British need visas for Malaysia? I've been going to Malaysia without any visas at all. Even the Swedish relation in our family need not have a visa. I hope they haven't changed the law in this area?
> I looked through iproperty which has some very good homes to buy or let. Have you found a place all waiting to receive you into your second home?
> I had a second home in France for 18 years - I always felt at home immediately I stepped foot on French soil, even though my French wasn't perfect.
> I hope you feel the same in Penang. You should go to Batu Ferringhi in the late afternoons at the weekends.
> I remember there're several tour agents - on the other side of the beach in BF running boat trips to Langkawi - great place for snorkelling and beach life.
> Wow - that'll be a great retirement in Penang.


British and most European countries don't need to get a visa for stay of less than 3 months. We chose to move to Penang because Malaysia were offering a wonderful opportunity with their MM2H programme which allows you to stay for 10 years renewable. Penang is a wonderful blend of cultures and as my husband and I are very interested in Chinese Medicine, qigong, Tai Chi and meditation it seemed ideal. Not sure how we will cope with constant hot and humid weather after living in the UK all our lives, but I'm sure we will manage. Whether we will stay for "good" remains to be seen, but I hope that we will stay for a long time. Keep in touch.:clap2:


----------



## anneteoh

*Toast to Francis Light*



slm60 said:


> British and most European countries don't need to get a visa for stay of less than 3 months. We chose to move to Penang because Malaysia were offering a wonderful opportunity with their MM2H programme which allows you to stay for 10 years renewable. Penang is a wonderful blend of cultures and as my husband and I are very interested in Chinese Medicine, qigong, Tai Chi and meditation it seemed ideal. Not sure how we will cope with constant hot and humid weather after living in the UK all our lives, but I'm sure we will manage. Whether we will stay for "good" remains to be seen, but I hope that we will stay for a long time. Keep in touch.:clap2:


I worked in SG for 2.3 yrs. After living in the UK for 30 plus years, I felt really uncomfortable - though it's air con everywhere. Now I know life's so great out there - it's only when one returns to the Uk that one realises that.

I went back to visit SG, KL and Penang in 2004 and 2007 - by then, I had been acclimatzied. In fact, I realised that sweating helped get rid of unwanted water and kept me slim - as well as the type of food of course.

Penang's more laid back and easy going. I went for a hair wash and treatment in Penang - they used ginseng shampoo and other herbs to make hair grow. It works!

I have similar interests - one appreciates taiqi when one gets older - it is the way to prevent stiffness of knees, ankles and other joints. When I stayed at the Working Man's University in Beijing, I saw everyone on the campus doing tai and qigong at 5am in the freezing cold spring. I met so many experts of the various schools and had a week's training with one. I also had two other chronic illnesses and acupuncture was the only thing that could cure them. It's amazing. 

The best place I'd been for a really relaxing holiday was at The Banyan Tree in Bintan. I took a boat to get there - the villa are on the coast and one hears the breaking of the waves which gives a wombing kind of effect - I felt I could live there - but it's a 5 star hotel.
You could try out Nyonya Food in Penang - true Penang food - food's good everywhere but there's one well -known Chinese restaurant at the corner of a row in Chinatown with the best steamed buns in the world. Can't remember its name. It's a few doors down where the cheap travellers' hotel is.

I had some delicious satay and curry food in Batu Ferringhi on the other side of the coast , but I had diarrhoea the next day when I was on a plane! Luckily, it was Air Asia - you can fly really cheap with AA and the had tablets for me. It's best to check the food's cooked really hot. An excellent place for crab, satay and Penang bee hoon is in Tanjung Tokong - just a walk down the road near the coast. You dine on tables by the lapping waves. Best steamed or baked crab - it costs about RM100 for the complete meal but worth it. Safe food too. 

Food's also very good in Gurney drive- from the hawker centre, along the rows of restaurants and on the side of the mall, there's an excelent sushi place.

September's mooncake festival - the huge mall in Queensbay has some fantastic mooncakes . It's just opposite the hawker centre which does some good food too. They also do fab buffets at the E&O hotel in Georgetown. Ah... food's the topic in Penang.

I remember there was a lot more sea round Penang island before! But that guy's right - Penang is full of interesting places to visit . The st PM of Malaysia Tunku Abdul Rahman retired in Penang too. 

From Penang, many people go to the Thai border by bus - it's also a good spot to ravel round SE Asia. You will get used to the heat - prevent arthiritis and osteoporosis, really.

Yes, let's keep in touch. I'll like to go out there next year.


----------



## 3RunrRound

*Looking for schools & activities, too*



silversurfer said:


> Hi TrippyGirl.
> 
> We are moving to Penang long term next month from Singapore.
> 
> After looking around and evaluating the schools, we picked Uplands. A lot of the schools (like Fairview) has pretty poor premises.
> 
> If you are staying around the Tanjung Bungah area, the clear choice are either Uplands or Dalat. Dalat is right smack in Tanjung Bungah and is slightly more accessible. However what I learn about Dalat is that it tends to be more evangelistic christian type of school which I do not agree with.



Hi Silver Surfer and Trippy Girl,

We are strongly considering moving to Penang with our 3 children, ages 5-, 7- and 11-years. Our problem is that we cannot get all of the kids into either Uplands or Dalat due to a lack of available space. It seems like we'll have to send the younger two to St. Christopher's until a spot opens up for them at one of the other schools. Whereas both Uplands and Dalat have very informative websites, I cannot get a good feel for St. Christopher's. Do you know how it compares? We are heading to Penang for an exploratory trip at the end of October and will be researchign schools.

Trippy Girl, have you found success in finding non-school sports for your children? My youngest is interested in gymnastics. (She's 5, so we really can't tell ability at this point, but she thinks it's fun) Is the instruction in English?

Many thanks for any help you can give.

- 3 Run Around


----------



## Peté1

*Hello Penang*

Jusut landed here in Queensbay with my wife and 16 years old daughter.

My older daughter is exchange in Beijing ang this younger one having year off before starting studies in game development. 

I wonder if there are any other expats or locals with teenage girl who would like accompanion for movies or sports - or any other activities?


----------



## Lucille

Hello everybody ! I arrived in Penang from France. I would like to meet some people and share tips. Any group I should join ?


----------



## Peté1

Welcome to the Island! 
I moved here with family just a month ago and I heard this often when dealing with locals. Now I couldn't reist the opportunity to say it myself  I am still looking for a goup as you... but can share some tips if you like - though I am also newbie here.


----------



## Lucille

Peté;657981 said:


> Welcome to the Island!
> I moved here with family just a month ago and I heard this often when dealing with locals. Now I couldn't reist the opportunity to say it myself  I am still looking for a goup as you... but can share some tips if you like - though I am also newbie here.


Hello Peté and thank you ! Yes tips are always welcome.
I'm staying at a friend's for now, she's trying to help, wants me out to bar and disco with her and her extrarich friends ... But i'm not feeling comfortable in that kind of places. I'm looking for some cheap activities or nice places to go. BTW i'm also looking for my own place, if you know some tips to find a room/apartment.

Did you manage to make some friends yet ?


----------



## Peté1

Oh. I think i know what you mean... I don't go out for drinks often, but have noticed loads of small "backpacker style" bars around China town. They could be good for cheap hang out. Eating out is relatively cheap everywhere in Penang.. but I know - you should have friend with you to really enjoy that. I have not been able to ake any friends so far, but now trying to change that.

Unfortuntelly I don't know anyone in need for room mate. We had one spare room in our condo, but that is alreay furnished to my home office.

I can give you the real estate agent who found me the condo I live in Queensbay. She was very helpful in finding what I needed. She charged for half of one month rent + some money for authorisation of tenancy agreement etc. Have you looked mudah.my or adpost.com or Star newspaper classifieds? What area you are mostly interested?


----------



## Lucille

I work near Burmah road, my boss told me the best would be near bus 101 area... somewhere between Komtar and Taman Krystal (where i'm staying now). Further areas would be less convenient as I don't drive.
I keep looking on internet, thank you for the websites. Would be nice to have the help of the real estate agent (maybe you can pm me her number later, i will have an access to private message after a couple of posts)

I hope you will find some friends here ! What about your family, are they doing well ? What kind of activities do you do here ? I'm not interesting in drinking, but i would like to join a sport club or maybe a language course (malay or chinese), if i find something cheap.


----------



## Peté1

101 is good bus line with most frequent connections on island. So you are lucky to live on it's route! Let me know when you are able to receive PM so I will post you agent number... as I am not sure if it is ok to post public here. 

So far our activities has been mostly in setting ourself comfortable here. A lot of shopping some small necessities and some furnishing. Looking around and getting to know the surrounding. Loads of eating out to test the eateries around our base. My daughter has been joining a private computer school to learn game development. But she is still without any friends here, so planning to check next YMCA and other organisations if they have any activities for her age girls (16).

We have tennis and squash courts where we live, but have no experience on either (used to play just badmington before) so have been trying to find a resonable charging private tennis teacher to get us started. My daughter is also interested in martial arts (taek won do especially). There is actually some weekly training right here where we live, but all others on the class were around 10, so she did not feel fit in that group... other option would have been among men at their 30's... Language courses sounds interesting. If you find something, please let me now. 

BTW. I recall there is some Asian food cooking lessons given at the Spice Garden. Don't have any details or prices, but I remember seeing a poster when I was there (before moving here). This is somethign we might attend, as we all love cooking and good food 

We started also without a car here... but soon found it a bit difficult to get around and see the island. Taxis are not well available and are more expensive compared to KL for example. So we ended up to rent a car. Maybe buying one later. Renting was relatively cheap, prices starting from 1,000 RM per month.


----------



## Orchidgirl

Peté said:


> So far our activities has been mostly in setting ourself comfortable here. A lot of shopping some small necessities and some furnishing. Looking around and getting to know the surrounding. Loads of eating out to test the eateries around our base. My daughter has been joining a private computer school to learn game development. But she is still without any friends here, so planning to check next YMCA and other organisations if they have any activities for her age girls (16).


thanks for all your info Pete, we are looking into moving to Penang. One thing i saw in my travels around the internet was that dalat International school at Tanjung Bungah supports homeschoolers and kids can use the library and extra curricular activities for a small fee per year. You might inquire if your daughter could join activities or a sports team and see if she can find some friends there.


----------



## 3RunrRound

*Teen Activities*

I didn't even think about Dalat until OrchidGirl mentioned it. I can't seem to post the web address, but searching for "Dalat distance learning" should pop up the right page.

If you are enrolled in the Distance Learning program, you can use their facilities and participate in extracurricular activities. My kids attend Dalat, although they none of them are in their teens yet, and I've met other Penangites who homeschool but use the Dalat resources. In the Boy Scouts program, there's one scout who attends a different school but is part of the Dalat scout troop. They might open up Girl Scouts to non-students if Pete's daughter is interested in that sort of thing. 

Other than that, I have no ideas on how kids can meet friends. It seems like everyone we know either attends the same school or lives in the same apartment complex.


----------



## Peté1

Wow. Thank you. I did not notice this myself. I will ask them!


----------



## jollydodger

Hi very knew to this forum, so I'm guessing that I may be doing this the wrong way around, but I'm hoping to buy a unit/condo in Penang and would appreciate any info as to who to contact as a reliable realty etc. thanks in anticipation.


----------



## thewitt

Carine Saw 

I cannot praise her enough. 

Good luck.


----------



## jchatard

Hi all, this seems to be the thread for Penang arrival 

I just arrived a few days ago and should stay here in Penang for 2 or maybe 3 months.

I'm able to work from anywhere so here I am.

But for my 3 last days of research for an affordable apartment ended with no luck. I only came across 'touristic' rentings. Which is clearly overpriced for me.

Now that was before I read this thread notably mudah.my. But I would really enjoy hearing from you.

Is it realistic/affordable/manageable to rent:
- an apartment for 2 or 3 months
- with a reliable Internet connection (I work all day with my laptop, creating websites)
- close enough to public transportation and or taxi
- is renting flexible (I mean I don't yet if I'll leave in 2 or 3 month)

Any address? Contact? Tip?

Thank you all,
Jérémy


----------



## thewitt

Yes Jeremy, reasonable. Contact Carine Saw, phone number in an earlier message in this thread and tell her what you are looking for.


----------



## jchatard

thewitt said:


> Yes Jeremy, reasonable. Contact Carine Saw, phone number in an earlier message in this thread and tell her what you are looking for.


Ok thanks, I'll call her tomorrow morning!


----------



## jollydodger

Hi...would appreciate any recommendations as to where to stay in Penang, say around mid August as myself and partner are intending to drop in and look at the realty side of things....will get in touch with Carine Saw as a priority.

Just need something that is comfortable and reasonably priced, and with any luck well located to assist with travel for viewing.

On another note, what can you tell me about the medical facilities within the Penang region, are they up to scratch or do you have other recommendations, ie travel back to Oz every six months for a check up etc.


----------



## 3RunrRound

*Medical care*

The medical facilities here are comparable to the ones in America where I'm from. Supposedly, Penang is popular for medical tourism with many people flying over for affordable heart bypass surgery, etc. My husband goes to a hemotologist here and thought he was well qualified. My friend has had LASIK eye surgery done here. Another friend who just had a baby here thought that the hospital experience was actually better than what she would have had (fully-insured) in the States.


----------



## Peté1

I also have some personal experience of Penang health care. Professional and really reasonable priced, even for a foreigner without recidenct status:

One private clinic here sent me to General Hospital for further examination "because they have better expertise for your case". 

I consulted a doctor there 3 times, had around 20 different blood tests taken. Received prescription and finally got cured from a strange illness which bothered me over 3 months.

Total costs for whole treatment:
Private clinic: 25 RM
General Hospital: 60 RM
Medicins: 13 RM

I did not even bother to contact my insurance company for cost compensation...


----------



## jollydodger

Many thanks for your response.



3RunrRound said:


> The medical facilities here are comparable to the ones in America where I'm from. Supposedly, Penang is popular for medical tourism with many people flying over for affordable heart bypass surgery, etc. My husband goes to a hemotologist here and thought he was well qualified. My friend has had LASIK eye surgery done here. Another friend who just had a baby here thought that the hospital experience was actually better than what she would have had (fully-insured) in the States.


----------



## jollydodger

Just another quick one...what are the rental prices like for a mid size m/vehicle. And are they readily available. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Peté1

jollydodger said:


> Just another quick one...what are the rental prices like for a mid size m/vehicle. And are they readily available. Thanks in anticipation.


Long term rentals vary from 1000RM to 3000RM/month. Well advance booking might be required for these prices. I rented Proton Wira (local brand, bareable) for 1100/month from Cedric (French expat running rental company here). Good experience for his service: +60 (0)16 4030120

And be careful when driving here! Will get some time to get used to left hand traffic and suicide motorcyclists


----------



## jollydodger

Peté said:


> Long term rentals vary from 1000RM to 3000RM/month. Well advance booking might be required for these prices. I rented Proton Wira (local brand, bareable) for 1100/month from Cedric (French expat running rental company here). Good experience for his service: +60 (0)16 4030120
> 
> And be careful when driving here! Will get some time to get used to left hand traffic and suicide motorcyclists


Many thanks for your response.

Driving wont be a problem as we are currently living in UAE...lots of fun.
Regards


----------



## jollydodger

jollydodger said:


> Many thanks for your response.
> 
> Driving wont be a problem as we are currently living in UAE...lots of fun.
> Regards


Can anyone advise if left hand drive vehicles are able to be licensed in Malaysia without any complications, and are there any import tariffs etc even if the vehicle has been owned by us for over twelve months.

The reason I ask is because at the moment we are in Abu Dhabi and would like to keep our vehicle if possible.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## askpat88

*hello*



Lucille said:


> Hello everybody ! I arrived in Penang from France. I would like to meet some people and share tips. Any group I should join ?


hi Lucille, can i beyour friend?
Regards Patrick


----------



## askpat88

My name is Patrick and I have enviroment friendly household products and it is reasonably priced.
Anybody interested can message me.
Home delivery available with catalogue.
Thank you


----------



## lew0141

*hey*



askpat88 said:


> hi Lucille, can i beyour friend?
> Regards Patrick


hey, i started a group on facebook called 'penang social club (search in the facebook search bar) so join that - we meet at the events etc, or just msg me on facebook and we can get in touch 

leah


----------



## Vin39

medical insurance is a critical issue. I currently live in US and medical insurance is expensive and getting more expensive. Ffor older folks, health is a major issue and need regular visits to doctor. Does the country has any national plans which expats can also subscribe to? Any local medical insurance cos which provide medical insurance to expats?

Thank you for any info on this critical issue.


----------



## Vin39

Another question I wanted to ask re the Public transportation! Folks mentioned about buy/rent cars for their personal use. Penang does not look like a big city, is public transportation not reliable or very low frequency so getting from one place to another takes lot of time? I read somewhere else that most users dont obey traffic rules and thus driving can be hazardrous. 
Thks for any comments on driving in penang.


----------



## Vin39

Sorry my post says Expat in malaysia that is not correct Dont know how it ended up like that. I currently live in US and thinking about retiring in Penang. Going thru these forums for info and looking what would I need to settle in Penang. 
I like the concept of MM2H is it simple/difficult to get either doing it on own or higher an immigration attorney to do it.
Would appreciate any help on it. I did read some info on the forums on this issue. Thks


----------



## johnwboy

Vin39 said:


> Sorry my post says Expat in malaysia that is not correct Dont know how it ended up like that. I currently live in US and thinking about retiring in Penang. Going thru these forums for info and looking what would I need to settle in Penang.
> I like the concept of MM2H is it simple/difficult to get either doing it on own or higher an immigration attorney to do it.
> Would appreciate any help on it. I did read some info on the forums on this issue. Thks


Hello Vin,
I am also checking out Penang and KL as possiable retirement havens. Those two look better than the other places like the Phillipines, Thailand, and Spain. The PI looks like to much crime, beggers, bad food, and bad infrastructure. Thailand good people but bad govt. No English speaking and Americans can be ATM's like in the PI. I really liked Spain, but have not found a way to get a "retirement" visa there.

The MM2H should not be very difficult to get, just have the money. I don't want to tie up $49,000.00 USD to do that. Would rather make 90 day visa runs to Thailand or Singapore.


----------



## johnwboy

Vin39 said:


> Sorry my post says Expat in Malaysia that is not correct Don't know how it ended up like that. I currently live in US and thinking about retiring in Penang. Going thru these forums for info and looking what would I need to settle in Penang.
> I like the concept of MM2H is it simple/difficult to get either doing it on own or higher an immigration attorney to do it.
> Would appreciate any help on it. I did read some info on the forums on this issue. Thks


Hello Vin,
I am also checking out Penang and KL as possible retirement havens. Those two look better than the other places like the Philippines, Thailand, and Spain. The PI looks like to much crime, beggars, bad food, and bad infrastructure. Thailand good people but bad govt. No English speaking and Americans can be ATM's like in the PI. I really liked Spain, but have not found a way to get a "retirement" visa there.

The MM2H should not be very difficult to get, just have the money. You won't need a lawyer to do it. I don't want to tie up $49,000.00 USD to get a MM2H. Would rather make 90 day visa runs to Thailand or Singapore.

Are you going to Malaysia for a visit?
John


----------



## Vin39

Yes John at some point I will visit Penang as it looks most attractive to me right now. I lived in Thailand for some years during the 70's and really enjoyed it. You are quite right about the language and it does become an issue while living there. I liked Singapore then and what I hear from a friend it is even better now but it has become too expensive especially housing. 
As a result I narrowed it down to Penang/KL and once there one can move if it does not pan out well one city or another. 
You are quite correct on getting MM2H. It does in a way tie up the capital. making a run to the border is a good alternative. 
Currently I plan to retire in 2-3 years but will make a couple of trips to Penang/KL to get a feel for it. 

Vin


----------



## 3RunrRound

Hi Vin and Johnwboy,

I'm from the US and currently living in Penang. My husband's company moved us here, so I don't have any advice on the MM2H or obtaining insurance by yourself. I do know that overall, healthcare is so much cheaper here than in the US. For example, a private-system pediatrician visit for something like strep throat that would cost $300+ in the US is only $25 here, including medicine, without filing any insurance. 

Other friends have no trouble with visa runs to Thailand. You just take a couple hours to drive up there, park on the Malaysia side, and walk across to have it stamped if you don't want to wait in the car line.

As for driving, I find that the drivers, and especially the scooters, don't follow rules the way that people do in America. But it's not too bad. Just something to shake your head at rather than give up driving completely. I do see that a lot of locals take the bus. I've never done it myself since I have a car. My friends who do not have cars take a mix of buses and taxis, depending on where they want to go. I do find that Penang is more walkable than the suburbs where I lived in the US. The whole city is mixed-use rather than separate neighborhoods and shopping areas. There always seems to be a nearby place to get groceries (although the big markets will probably require transportation).

A friend visiting from Singapore kept commenting how much cheaper everything is in Penang. In my opinion, the quality of life is definitely better than in the Philippines or Thailand for the reasons mentioned above. If my husband's company had tried to transfer him to either of those 2 countries, we probably would have declined. 

Penang is a quieter city than KL. I've only visited KL for a weekend, but based on what I've seen in the few Expat magazines here, KL has so much more going on. More restaurants, more expat clubs and gatherings, more art events, and better shopping. Having said that, I prefer the more laid back and smaller city of Penang. It's about a 4 hour drive one way between the two cities.

English is widely spoken by people over 40 yrs old and to a lesser extent in the younger generation. (School used to be taught in English, but at some point switched to Malay, so the younger folks don't know English as well.) There's always at least one person in the store who can speak English.


----------



## Vin39

*Living in Penanag*

Thanks 3Run for the info, For run of the mill medical checkups etc paying out of pocket makes sense but if an emergency comes up surgery etc it may become very expensive to pay out of pocket. Nonethless many countries operate like that. 

It seems that driving can be stressful if folks dont follow the rules .. I thot when majority of locals cant afford a car, there must be a public transportation system (buses etc) for them to move around .. even if it takes longer time. Singapore being an island nation has great transportation system but I know they are expensive to build. I watched some videos show travel by the bicycle rickshaw? With people sitting in the front and driver behind them .. I thought that was a very clever design. In an accident the passengers take the hit and the driver is safe lol 

Do vast majority of retirees do that sort of run to the border every 3 months or so to extend their visa? As someone mentioned above getting MM2H visa does not make sense to tie up capital in a bank? 

Is weather a problem in the summer months? Hot & humid is what I read? Does one need AC thru out the year? I had lived in Thailand many 30 years ago and it used to be humid in the summers - fortunately where I lived it had full blown AC year around.

Thank you for the info.


Regards


Vin


----------



## johnwboy

Vin39 said:


> Thanks 3Run for the info, For run of the mill medical checkups etc paying out of pocket makes sense but if an emergency comes up surgery etc it may become very expensive to pay out of pocket. Nonethless many countries operate like that.
> 
> It seems that driving can be stressful if folks don't follow the rules .. I thot when majority of locals cant afford a car, there must be a public transportation system (buses etc) for them to move around .. even if it takes longer time. Singapore being an island nation has great transportation system but I know they are expensive to build. I watched some videos show travel by the bicycle rickshaw? With people sitting in the front and driver behind them .. I thought that was a very clever design. In an accident the passengers take the hit and the driver is safe lol
> 
> Do vast majority of retirees do that sort of run to the border every 3 months or so to extend their visa? As someone mentioned above getting MM2H visa does not make sense to tie up capital in a bank?
> 
> Is weather a problem in the summer months? Hot & humid is what I read? Does one need AC thru out the year? I had lived in Thailand many 30 years ago and it used to be humid in the summers - fortunately where I lived it had full blown AC year around.
> 
> Thank you for the info.
> 
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> Vin


Yes.... thanks 3run for your reply. I am single late fifties. I am active and would need to find golf and tennis buddies whichever city I decide to reside in. Would also like to have some decent nightlife in the area. Don't want to get bored you know. Would like to get a PIDI diving certificate too. Do you know if there are any good dive spots in Malaysia like the Philippines? 

Would probably not want to buy a property, but just rent. Would be looking at spending around 1300-1500RM per month for a furnished rental. Do you have any available in that range there in Penang?

I would love to bring my car over, but it is older than 5 yrs. It is a 2005 Jag, and has been the very best car that I have ever owned. Just hate to sell it. Yes...I would want to purchase another car when I decide to reside wherever. Thanks 3run for your input. 
John


----------



## askpat88

*Hello johnwboy & vin*

Hi guys,
My name is Patrick and I'm a Malaysian and currently residing in Penang.
Penang today is changing and it has gone thru a beautiful change since our new state government took over in 2008. 
Our Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng has done a lot that benefit Penang people. 
Hope that you guys will settle down in Penang in the near future.
Regards Patrick 




QUOTE=johnwboy;741532]Hello Vin,
I am also checking out Penang and KL as possiable retirement havens. Those two look better than the other places like the Phillipines, Thailand, and Spain. The PI looks like to much crime, beggers, bad food, and bad infrastructure. Thailand good people but bad govt. No English speaking and Americans can be ATM's like in the PI. I really liked Spain, but have not found a way to get a "retirement" visa there.

The MM2H should not be very difficult to get, just have the money. I don't want to tie up $49,000.00 USD to do that. Would rather make 90 day visa runs to Thailand or Singapore.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 3RunrRound

Hi Vin and Johnwboy,

Since my husband's company who transferred us here handles our housing, car, insurance and visas, I'm afraid that I can't be of much help with those questions.

The bicycle rickshaws are fun thing for the tourist but by no means reliable transportation. Considering how many times I've come across them while driving on busy streets, I'm a little afraid to ride them (because a driver like me might be sneaking up behind.) ; ) But seriously, I don't mind driving here at all.

The heat and humidity has been my biggest complaint about living here. And I'm from Houston, so I'm actually quite familiar with this type of climate. My home has an A/C unit in almost every room (not in kitchen, laundry or bathrooms), but they are sooooo expensive to run that I only turn them on when we're sleeping. Still, the electric bill comes to US$400/month. Ouch! I think this is why the air-conditioned shopping malls are so popular to hang out in.

Penang water is not very good for diving or even snorkeling. Langkawi (3 hours by ferry or 1 hour by plane) is much nicer. Phuket which is also about an hour by plane is also good for diving. I hear the best Malaysian dive sites are on the other side of the country. I think Redang and the Perhentians (but I'm not totally sure).

You should check out the blog "Retired in Malaysia." It probably has a lot of the information you are looking for. If not, it sounds like the author is very willing to answer questions. This forum won't let me post the link, but if you search "Retired in Penang blog" and find the web address "ifoundmalaysia", that's the right one.

Good luck!


----------



## askpat88

*Hi 3RunRound*

Hi my name is Patrick.
How long have you been living in Penang?
It is a shock to hear your electric bill is US$400/month. That is quiet a lot of money.
Regards Patrick 





3RunrRound said:


> Hi Vin and Johnwboy,
> 
> Since my husband's company who transferred us here handles our housing, car, insurance and visas, I'm afraid that I can't be of much help with those questions.
> 
> The bicycle rickshaws are fun thing for the tourist but by no means reliable transportation. Considering how many times I've come across them while driving on busy streets, I'm a little afraid to ride them (because a driver like me might be sneaking up behind.) ; ) But seriously, I don't mind driving here at all.
> 
> The heat and humidity has been my biggest complaint about living here. And I'm from Houston, so I'm actually quite familiar with this type of climate. My home has an A/C unit in almost every room (not in kitchen, laundry or bathrooms), but they are sooooo expensive to run that I only turn them on when we're sleeping. Still, the electric bill comes to US$400/month. Ouch! I think this is why the air-conditioned shopping malls are so popular to hang out in.
> 
> Penang water is not very good for diving or even snorkeling. Langkawi (3 hours by ferry or 1 hour by plane) is much nicer. Phuket which is also about an hour by plane is also good for diving. I hear the best Malaysian dive sites are on the other side of the country. I think Redang and the Perhentians (but I'm not totally sure).
> 
> You should check out the blog "Retired in Malaysia." It probably has a lot of the information you are looking for. If not, it sounds like the author is very willing to answer questions. This forum won't let me post the link, but if you search "Retired in Penang blog" and find the web address "ifoundmalaysia", that's the right one.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## 3RunrRound

It's $400 for a family of 5. I expect that it would be much less for one single retiree.


----------



## johnwboy

3RunrRound said:


> Hi Vin and Johnwboy,
> 
> Since my husband's company who transferred us here handles our housing, car, insurance and visas, I'm afraid that I can't be of much help with those questions.
> 
> The bicycle rickshaws are fun thing for the tourist but by no means reliable transportation. Considering how many times I've come across them while driving on busy streets, I'm a little afraid to ride them (because a driver like me might be sneaking up behind.) ; ) But seriously, I don't mind driving here at all.
> 
> The heat and humidity has been my biggest complaint about living here. And I'm from Houston, so I'm actually quite familiar with this type of climate. My home has an A/C unit in almost every room (not in kitchen, laundry or bathrooms), but they are sooooo expensive to run that I only turn them on when we're sleeping. Still, the electric bill comes to US$400/month. Ouch! I think this is why the air-conditioned shopping malls are so popular to hang out in.
> 
> Penang water is not very good for diving or even snorkeling. Langkawi (3 hours by ferry or 1 hour by plane) is much nicer. Phuket which is also about an hour by plane is also good for diving. I hear the best Malaysian dive sites are on the other side of the country. I think Redang and the Perhentians (but I'm not totally sure).
> 
> You should check out the blog "Retired in Malaysia." It probably has a lot of the information you are looking for. If not, it sounds like the author is very willing to answer questions. This forum won't let me post the link, but if you search "Retired in Penang blog" and find the web address "ifoundmalaysia", that's the right one.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks 3run, I lived in Florida at one time with the heat and humidity, and was in Thailand at one time for short periods. but yes I have heard that it is brutal.


----------



## johnwboy

askpat88 said:


> Hi guys,
> My name is Patrick and I'm a Malaysian and currently residing in Penang.
> Penang today is changing and it has gone thru a beautiful change since our new state government took over in 2008.
> Our Chief Minister Lim Guan Eng has done a lot that benefit Penang people.
> Hope that you guys will settle down in Penang in the near future.
> Regards Patrick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE=johnwboy;741532]Hello Vin,
> I am also checking out Penang and KL as possible retirement havens. Those two look better than the other places like the Philippines, Thailand, and Spain. The PI looks like to much crime, baggers, bad food, and bad infrastructure. Thailand good people but bad govt. No English speaking and Americans can be ATM's like in the PI. I really liked Spain, but have not found a way to get a "retirement" visa there.
> 
> The MM2H should not be very difficult to get, just have the money. I don't want to tie up $49,000.00 USD to do that. Would rather make 90 day visa runs to Thailand or Singapore.


[/QUOTE]

Well thanks Patrick for that invite. I may be able to get over there for a visit sometime this year. Oh Patrick, do you know any golf & tennis players that live there?

Regarding 3runs electric bill per month, do you think that someone is siphoning off a little?


----------



## askpat88

*Hello johnwboy*

Hope to meet up with you when you down in Penang. 
Regards Patrik 




QUOTE=askpat88;743496]Well thanks Patrick for that invite. I may be able to get over there for a visit sometime this year. Oh Patrick, do you know any golf & tennis players that live there?

Regarding 3runs electric bill per month, do you think that someone is siphoning off a little?[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Vin39

*Electric Bill*

It is apparent that electric rates are very high in Penang. I suppose central units are not installed in homes and only individual AC units is the norm for home use. Central AC units are much more economical. 

A request to those expats that work in Penang and were sent there by firms from US or other places - What sort of area they work in? Teaching, managing an office etc I currently work in US as an engineer and would retire in the next 2-3 years. Just thought that I could begin to enquire about a suitable position here in US for posting in Malaysia.

Thank you.

Regards


Vin


----------



## Vin39

Sorry I did not mean to enquire about what folks do or work as expat in penang. Just wanted to know what skill set is more in demand and if possible how did they find firms which have needs of skilled people form US to work in penang/malaysia.

Thank you


Vin


----------



## askpat88

*Work in Penang*

Hi Vin,
Since Penang is an industrial/technology sector most of our factories are IT and electronic factories.
Engineer are in demand here. 
Maybe there are other type of job vacancy too.
Regards Pat 



QUOTE=Vin39;750026]Sorry I did not mean to enquire about what folks do or work as expat in penang. Just wanted to know what skill set is more in demand and if possible how did they find firms which have needs of skilled people form US to work in penang/malaysia.

Thank you


Vin[/QUOTE]


----------



## 3RunrRound

Vin, I didn't reply because I don't really have any useful info. Mostly, ditto what Askpat said. 

Almost all the expats I know here had established jobs elsewhere and then were transferred over to Penang to fill a position. I have no idea how to start a job search here. 

Here's a selection of jobs held by expats I know:
High Tech (Penang's trying to be the Silicon Valley of Malaysia)
Factory manager
International marketing
Telecommuting for an international consulting job
Teaching at an International School
Teaching English to Malay kids at the after school tuition centers 
Yoga teacher
Photographer
Tour Guide 
Australian or New Zealand military
Espionage (okay, that one's a joke)

Other than just surfing the web, I don't know where to point you. Make sure you look into the visa issue if you want to work. I'm here on a Dependent Pass, so I'm forbidden to work, even though a few of the job vacancies (bakery, sales position at a store) I've seen look interesting.


----------



## Vin39

Thank you all for the info. I was just curious and like the idea of hooking up with a firm in US to get transfered to malaysia (Penang etc) . You are correct Visa is an issue and like many nations, one cant work without permit.


Regards

vin


----------



## roystevenung

Vin39 said:


> Another question I wanted to ask re the Public transportation! Folks mentioned about buy/rent cars for their personal use. Penang does not look like a big city, is public transportation not reliable or very low frequency so getting from one place to another takes lot of time? I read somewhere else that most users dont obey traffic rules and thus driving can be hazardrous.
> Thks for any comments on driving in penang.


I guess it all boils down to how frequent you need to travel from point A to B. If your work requires lots of travelling and you're on a budget, getting a motorbike (and be hazardous to the car users!) would be the cheapest alternative.

If your travel is like hitting the local malls/beers during weekends, the taxi/bus would suffice. Rapid Penang buses are fully air-cond and very comfy yet the time are reliable. I think. Like rrun said, once you get a car here, its your trusty steed.


----------



## roystevenung

johnwboy said:


> Yes.... thanks 3run for your reply. I am single late fifties. I am active and would need to find golf and tennis buddies whichever city I decide to reside in. Would also like to have some decent nightlife in the area. Don't want to get bored you know. Would like to get a PIDI diving certificate too. Do you know if there are any good dive spots in Malaysia like the Philippines?
> 
> Would probably not want to buy a property, but just rent. Would be looking at spending around 1300-1500RM per month for a furnished rental. Do you have any available in that range there in Penang?
> 
> I would love to bring my car over, but it is older than 5 yrs. It is a 2005 Jag, and has been the very best car that I have ever owned. Just hate to sell it. Yes...I would want to purchase another car when I decide to reside wherever. Thanks 3run for your input.
> John


Hi John, 

Penang has a decent nightlife especially Georgetown area. As for golf/tennis buddies, once I hit the big five O, I'll join ya 

As for the rental thing, for a fully furnished the only available are service appt. Generally the landed property in Penang is inflated/bloated even. I could source around for ya.

I'm not sure about your beloved Jag though. But for your info, for a new foreign car to enter Malaysia, it'll be heavily taxed. However on the bright side, the fuel here is dirt cheap (Ron 97 RM 1.8x/liter or 1.90?)

Roy, Prudential


----------



## roystevenung

jollydodger said:


> Many thanks for your response.
> 
> Driving wont be a problem as we are currently living in UAE...lots of fun.
> Regards


Then that motorcyclist would be a problem 

I'm not sure about UAE, but Dubai don't have motorcycles (a heaven for car drivers!) but then again getting stuck on a traffic jam with 6 lanes (12 to & fro) makes us think of getting a hitch from the camel!

Imagine yourself driving and motorcycles cutting in from all sides, front, back, sideways. That's where you test your 6th sense and making use of all the mirrors installed in your car.

Heck if you survived driving here, driving anywhere in the world would be a walk in the park. J/K. It's over exaggerated.


----------



## Gyll

I WANT to retire to panang. twenty odd years ago, while truck driver, i had two checks bounce in an automatic prosecution area. i ended up with a class d felony for two bad checks. will this prevent me from entering country or getting visa of any type?


----------



## mauchengyee

Maybe you can try to search TEG ( The Expat Group), see if they have a expat club in Penang


----------



## mgrainger

*International School*

I wanted to make other expats aware that the Prince of Wales Island International School will be giving presentations across Malaysia over the next few weeks. It is a British style boarding school for students aged 11-18 offering IGCSE and A-levels. Go along to find out more.

17th May
Syen Hotel, Ipoh
6:30pm -8:30pm

19th May
Sheraton Imperial, KL
2:00- 5pm

20th May
Hilton, Kuching
11am - 2pm

24th May
Alor Setar
6:30pm - 8:30pm


----------



## Saima khan

Hi I'm a British expat living in Penang. Have been here for almost a year now. My daughter attends st Christopher's primary school, but am thinking of homeschooling her from sep onwards. She is 5 yrs old. I was wondering of anyone knows of any other homeschooling parents in Penang they could put me in touch with. 
Also where can children of this age go horseback riding, maybe help out in stables ect... My daughter is horse crazy!


----------



## 3RunrRound

*Homeschooling*

Dalat International School has a Distance Learning Program. In addition to the curriculum and materials, you also get access to the school facilities such as library, playground, etc. Some homeschool kids do Physical Education through the school. First Graders (equivalent to Year 2) and older are also eligible to join the Kids Interest Clubs (swimming, Chinese jump rope, games, cross stitch, etc.) It is a Christian based, American curriculum.

You could also contact the Australian mother at the blog, ourtravellifestyle <dot> com. (I can't seem to post web links). She's in Penang and has done a few posts about finding a homeschool program plus networking with other homeschooling parents.


----------



## Saima khan

Hi, Thank you!
is Dalat running like a flexi schooling thing. In the UK homeschooling kids can do PE lessons through flexi schooling?
Great will check it out. We aren't Christians, should that make a difference??????


----------



## Saima khan

Another question: Is there any gymnastic classes for children in Penang, all I can find is ballet or martial arts, does anyone know of any?????


----------



## 3RunrRound

I don't know anything about flexischooling, so I cannot compare them. You do NOT have to be Christian to do Distance Learning or to attend Dalat. However, Christianity and "Christian values" are incorporated into the curriculum. In the classroom, you are expected to learn it even if it is not your religion.

I do not know of any gymnastics classes in Penang, but I haven't looked. Please post if you find one. There's a children's yoga class in Tanjung Bungah and a Creative Movement class at the Performing Arts Center in Straits Quay.


----------



## Rusty 747

Slight thread drift here but does anyone know anything about 10 Island Resort? It's a new build condo development at Batu Ferringhi by Ivory Property Group. We are thinking of buying a unit as a retirement condo but will have to pay the booking fee up front before we will be in a position to visit the site.

Any comments on the development, developer or general area would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Saima khan

*thank you*

Thank you for the info. performing arts centre sounds interesting. Any more info on the children yoga in tanjung Bunga? Location?


----------



## Gyll

*how do i post message*

i have questions that are not covered in other posts, how do i post my message/question, anyone?/ help


----------



## 3RunrRound

*Kids Yoga*



Saima khan said:


> Thank you for the info. performing arts centre sounds interesting. Any more info on the children yoga in tanjung Bunga? Location?


The last time I posted my email here, I ended up with a lot of unwanted solicitations, so I am hesitant to post the teacher's contact info on this forum. Instead, go to the Penangmomma <dot> com webpage, and that lady can direct you to the Yoga teacher. You may also want to join their Discussion Board in Google Groups since it's a lot of mothers to toddlers and preschoolers.


----------



## 3RunrRound

Gyll said:


> i have questions that are not covered in other posts, how do i post my message/question, anyone?/ help


What do you want to ask? Just post it here.


----------



## roystevenung

3RunrRound said:


> The last time I posted my email here, I ended up with a lot of unwanted solicitations, so I am hesitant to post the teacher's contact info on this forum. Instead, go to the Penangmomma <dot> com webpage, and that lady can direct you to the Yoga teacher. You may also want to join their Discussion Board in Google Groups since it's a lot of mothers to toddlers and preschoolers.


Nice site. I've added some lists of hospitals to Penangmomma on top of what you have.

Hope that helps.

Roy, Prudential


----------



## 3RunrRound

Rusty 747 said:


> Slight thread drift here but does anyone know anything about 10 Island Resort? It's a new build condo development at Batu Ferringhi by Ivory Property Group. We are thinking of buying a unit as a retirement condo but will have to pay the booking fee up front before we will be in a position to visit the site.
> 
> Any comments on the development, developer or general area would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


I don't know anything about 10 Island Resort other than what I Googled just now. Ivory does many of the supercondos on Penang, but I haven't heard good or bad about them. 

From what I saw online, it looks like 10 island is by Miami Beach, so you should have a very beautiful view of the straits. The biggest downside to the location is that there's nothing within walking distance. Modern grocery stores (Tesco and Cold Storage) are 10-15 min by car. Gurney Plaza, the closest mall with a cinema and clothing stores, is 20 min by car. Georgetown which has tons of great dining and heritage sights is 35 min by car.


----------



## Venus83

Hi, Ivory is listed company and famous in Penang.
So you no need to worry


----------



## Braddy

Ninja said:


> Too right.
> 
> Just picked up my keys last Saturday and hope to start fitting out very soon. It's all good.


Hey Ninja,

Heard that you bought a condo here. How was it? Very appealing?
Anyway, sorry, let me intro myself. Im Braddy, u can call me Brad. I am living in Penang for quite sometime but havent notice this website until now! haha~


----------



## Braddy

Rusty 747 said:


> Slight thread drift here but does anyone know anything about 10 Island Resort? It's a new build condo development at Batu Ferringhi by Ivory Property Group. We are thinking of buying a unit as a retirement condo but will have to pay the booking fee up front before we will be in a position to visit the site.
> 
> Any comments on the development, developer or general area would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Rusty,

Ive heard about Ivory's work. The appearance is not bad but the material that they used is not that appealing. Anyway, its a good investment because the selling price is quite reasonable compare to other developer. However, to make sure your house look nice and adding value to it, you need someone to redo your house. Basic area should be done. That's what Ive done in my previous condo. Thanks to my Designer that done a tremendous job~


----------



## Vin39

MMH2 visa requirements? can someone explain what are the requirements to acquire this visa. I wud appreciate if someone who has gone thru this process and obtained it. Just some essential elements of this process will be sufficient.
Also if someone knows of an attorney who can help on this issue will be helpful.

Thank you


----------



## Rusty 747

Occupancy Certificate on our condo at 10 Island Resort has just recently been awarded so I guess we will begin fitting out our retirement home soon. Has anyone else bought at 10 Island?


----------



## larrylondon

*Condo at Straits Quay for Rent*

Theres a new condo available at the Straits Quay, The Brezza. Its currently empty but owner will furnish upon request so if you have your own furniture it will be ok also. RM 3500 will be fully furnished with ktichen applicances.


----------



## silversurfer

Vin39 said:


> MMH2 visa requirements? can someone explain what are the requirements to acquire this visa. I wud appreciate if someone who has gone thru this process and obtained it. Just some essential elements of this process will be sufficient.
> Also if someone knows of an attorney who can help on this issue will be helpful.
> 
> Thank you


The requirements are pretty basic. The most important is that you would need to deposit 150,000RM (about 50,000 USD) in a Fixed Deposit here. Other things such as buying a house will help, but is not required. 

We used an agent, which is not the cheapest, but they would take care of everything (about 4K USD for my whole family). 

Feel free to message specific questions.


----------



## silversurfer

For those looking for schools, unless unreasonable increases are your time, I will no longer recommend Uplands.

Since we moved here, they have increased their fees by more than double, and at the start of the next academic year, they will be making you pay twice a year instead of per term to get you to prepay more fees up front. Definitely seems to be all out to get your money despite their supposed non-profit aim.


----------



## HJCB

*Saint Christopher International school*

Hi, 

We are considering moving to Penang. Does anyone have any experiences/ feed back on "Saint Christopher international school"?
If you have children in other international schools, feed back would be appreciated too.
Many thanks,


----------



## HJCB

Hi, 
may I ask you why you are considering home schooling? Have you been unhappy with Saint Christopher?
thanks,


----------



## bronko13

Hey, any recommendations for a good fitness club in penang?


----------



## bronko13

Jason Goh said:


> Hi all, Im newbie...


Me too, so excited


----------



## roystevenung

To anyone interested to get MM2H, you can read on the terms and conditions as stipulated at the Malaysian Government MM2H Website

Terms & Conditions


----------



## rabbitone

*newbie*

Hello,I,m new at this but I would like very much to be a part of a Penang expat group. Me and my fiancé will visit Malaysia soon, hopefully in about 3 months. We both want to relocate there but we don't know where to start. All I know now is to avoid KL because its very expensive. My total income is only $3000 a month from social security so we need to find info on a place I can afford to live. I also need to find some contacts to talk to so they can help me with answers to so many questions that we have.I am American and she is Filipina and we have 1 daughter.
I heard that Ipoh was or is a cheap place to live, but again I don't know where to start on getting answers and also help anyone who wants to visit the Philippines, where I have lived for 8 years now. I don't know if I,m allowed to do this but my name is James.


----------



## MM1

Hi all, Marty here. Is it easy to rent an apartment for 3 months in Penang if you pay up front?
I'm from Perth.


----------



## CC Gurney

MM1 said:


> Hi all, Marty here. Is it easy to rent an apartment for 3 months in Penang if you pay up front?
> I'm from Perth.


Not many will be happy, but as there is a lot empty and (of course) you pay more, than you should not find it too difficult!


----------



## MM1

CC Gurney said:


> Not many will be happy, but as there is a lot empty and (of course) you pay more, than you should not find it too difficult!


Thank you for the info CC. Any tips you might want to put my way regarding the negotiating?


----------



## CC Gurney

Definitely never pay more than 2 RM per sq ft for a fully furnished nice condo with a reasonably nice view.....
For long term rents the price is in between 1.25 - 1.5 RM per sq ft.

hope this helps! '-)


----------



## MM1

Thanks again for the reply. I was also wondering about the utilities. How does the water bill work for a rental. I would imagine there are no individual meters for each apartment.


----------



## roystevenung

Water and electricity has to be paid by the tenant and yes we do have individual meters in each unit. The maintenance fee is paid by the owner.


----------



## MM1

*Cheers*



roystevenung said:


> Water and electricity has to be paid by the tenant and yes we do have individual meters in each unit. The maintenance fee is paid by the owner.


Thanx for that.


----------



## mike.s.hayes

Hi everyone, thought I'd introduce myself here as well. My name's Mike. I'm 26 and I'm originally from Liverpool in the U.K. and I'll be moving to Cybercity, Bayan Lepas in August to teach in an International school there. Looking forward to moving back to Asia again.


----------



## roystevenung

mike.s.hayes said:


> Hi everyone, thought I'd introduce myself here as well. My name's Mike. I'm 26 and I'm originally from Liverpool in the U.K. and I'll be moving to Cybercity, Bayan Lepas in August to teach in an International school there. Looking forward to moving back to Asia again.


Hello mike.s.hayes,

Welcome to Penang. Wild guess, Straits International?:wink:


----------



## mike.s.hayes

Hi Roy,

That is correct. Looking forward to it!


----------



## AussieRach

Hi everyone,

We have just found out we are most probably moving to Penang in December (family of 5 with 3 kids aged 9, 9 and 8) and no 4 due Feb next year for 3 years (so Dec 2014 - Dec 2017). 

We are looking at Uplands or St Christophers for school. One thing I prefer Uplands for is that my twins won't have to swap schools our third year there (when they are in year 7). Can anyone recommend either? Fees don't bother us as they are covered by my husbands employer.. it's more what extra curricular activities they have, the academic side of things and the feel of the school.

With me being due to have our baby in February I am a bit nervous about having a baby there. It will most probably be a caesarean. The hospitals that we are covered for with my husband's work are Island Hospital or Adventist Hospital - any info on these hospitals for maternity and obstetricians? 

Thanks


----------



## CC Gurney

Can't help you with the schools but as for the hospitals... both are good, I would choose Adventist though. Has a BIG name! 

welcome to Penang! ;-)


----------



## roystevenung

AussieRach said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We have just found out we are most probably moving to Penang in December (family of 5 with 3 kids aged 9, 9 and 8) and no 4 due Feb next year for 3 years (so Dec 2014 - Dec 2017).
> 
> We are looking at Uplands or St Christophers for school. One thing I prefer Uplands for is that my twins won't have to swap schools our third year there (when they are in year 7). Can anyone recommend either? Fees don't bother us as they are covered by my husbands employer.. it's more what extra curricular activities they have, the academic side of things and the feel of the school.
> 
> With me being due to have our baby in February I am a bit nervous about having a baby there. It will most probably be a caesarean. The hospitals that we are covered for with my husband's work are Island Hospital or Adventist Hospital - any info on these hospitals for maternity and obstetricians?
> 
> Thanks


Can't help you with the schools, but for the hospitals, there are few options

1. Adventist Penang Adventist Hospital
2. Loh Guan Lye LohGuanLye Specialists Centre - Private Hospital Penang, Malaysia
3. Gleneagles Gleneagles Penang - Hospital Of Choice & The first private hospital in Penang Island
4. Island Hospital Welcome to Island Hospital


----------



## Moe599

Hello Everyone,

I need to make a visa run. I am thinking about driving my car this time up to the Thai border from Penang. I have never done this before usually I fly into Singapore for a few hours and then fly back the same day. Can anyone advise me on this route please. Can I drive my car over the border or do I have to get out and walk? Is there any place across the border that my kids and I can hang our for a couple of hours? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. BTW we hold US Passports.

Thanks in advance,
Moe


----------



## spongemonk

Any Penang expats looking to play some cards, hang out and meet other people?


----------



## RuiHoe

Hi there, I thought about driving up once but didn't do it because I was using a rented car. So if you are renting the car, make sure you get a letter from the owner which states that you have his/her permission to use the car to drive up to Thailand.




Moe599 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I need to make a visa run. I am thinking about driving my car this time up to the Thai border from Penang. I have never done this before usually I fly into Singapore for a few hours and then fly back the same day. Can anyone advise me on this route please. Can I drive my car over the border or do I have to get out and walk? Is there any place across the border that my kids and I can hang our for a couple of hours? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. BTW we hold US Passports.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Moe


----------



## bruhaha

hi please pm me details?


----------

